# You Know You're A Vaper When...



## RevnLucky7

You read OMG as Zero Nic

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Funny 16


----------



## RoSsIkId

When you drink more water to get the best taste out of your juices

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

Your living space looks like a crack junky's playpen.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

You Know You're A Vaper:

Wen your 7year old son answer grownup's questions about how a ecig works, how to disassemble, clean, clean coils, reassemble, full up with juice and switch the battery on and of.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

*Stolen from @johan in some post*

You look at a light bulb and think "how can I wick that"

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## zadiac

Reinvanhardt said:


> *Stolen from @johan in some post*
> 
> You look at a light bulb and think "how can I wick that"



I like this one....hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

when you travel, your vape luggage box is bigger than your vanity case

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

HRH insists you install an extra desk to accommodate all you vaping stuff.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Matthee said:


> HRH insists you install an extra desk to accommodate all you vaping stuff.



Sooo true, the in this case the "spielkas" is used for vapes, and all related goodies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

When you seriously considered disassembling your wife's hair dryer in search of wire to make new coils

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## Alex

BumbleBee said:


> When you seriously considered disassembling your wife's hair dryer in search of wire to make new coils



classic man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

You've pondered on whether a 100W device could power a 2 gauge coat hanger.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## RevnLucky7

You've used a 100W device to set your juice in your atty on fire just to light a braai cause no one around had matches or a lighter.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

You wake up in the morning thinking, wow you grew substantially over night just to realize you fell asleep with your mod in your pocket.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 14


----------



## Rowan Francis

You eat dinner on your lap cos the table is full of vape gear In pieces 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Your charging station looks like a disco at night with all the blue, orange and green lights flashing and blinking as your chargers do their job

And if you're in a hotel as I was this weekend you end up looking for something thick enough to cover the blinking lights because you can't sleep

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RevnLucky7

When you flip someone the bird and it really just looks like a peace sign!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hein510

When every time you eat or drink something really nice you think, what flavours is in this? Need to diy it!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Andre

When you compete in Cloud Blowing and Coil Building competitions!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RezaD

When you in-laws think you that things with you are going so tough that you have resorted to "mixing drugs" when in fact you are mixing ejuice!!!????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zodiac

..,when suddenly, you're constantly watching your mail box !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tristan

.....when you smiling for many reasons...
it tastes gr8.... you know you made a wise decision to start and leave the alternatives behind.... to mention a couple.Keep smiling!! Vaping validates it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## hyphen

..... when you seem to say : " no , it's not a Twisp " on a weekly basis .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## vrSnake

Old post of mine:

http://vaporcloudreviews.com/know-youre-vaper/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mklops

When your explanation to the question "What is that you are smoking?" is so well drilled into your head, that you could probably answer it in your sleep..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

When your 3 year runs to you first thing in the morning saying, daddy here is your vape and hands you your device 

I just love that

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh

Riaz said:


> When your 3 year runs to you first thing in the morning saying, daddy here is your vape and hands you your device
> 
> I just love that



Haha my 4year old does that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Riaz said:


> When your 3 year runs to you first thing in the morning saying, daddy here is your vape and hands you your device
> 
> I just love that



I wish I could teach my wife to do that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 15


----------



## Metal Liz

when your boyfriend starts getting jealous cause you spend more time with all your vape goodies and ecigssa than you do with him hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> when your boyfriend starts getting jealous cause you spend more time with all your vape goodies and ecigssa than you do with him hahaha



that is soooooo true ??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Metal Liz said:


> when your boyfriend starts getting jealous cause you spend more time with all your vape goodies and ecigssa than you do with him hahaha


I'm guessing he's not a vaper?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Die Kriek said:


> I'm guessing he's not a vaper?



Nope, he tried it when I bought the twisp double pack, was supposed to be one for me and one for him. He gave it one day and said, nope, not for him... so yeah... he's still on the stinkies... so funny, he complains my vapour stinks and I reiterate that his smoke stinks, my vapour smiles nice!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Die Kriek said:


> I'm guessing he's not a vaper?



Hahaha mine is a vapor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> Nope, he tried it when I bought the twisp double pack, was supposed to be one for me and one for him. He gave it one day and said, nope, not for him... so yeah... he's still on the stinkies... so funny, he complains my vapour stinks and I reiterate that his smoke stinks, my vapour smiles nice!!



Kick his bud and make like @johan. Tel him in Afrikaans Jy vat nou die ding en jy vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha I could do that, but he's english and when i speak afrikaans, he switches off and says he doesn't understand that spaghetti language haha

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha I could do that, but he's english and when i speak afrikaans, he switches off and says he doesn't understand that spaghetti language haha



Well, do it METAL STYLE  hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha I could do that, but he's english and when i speak afrikaans, he switches off and says he doesn't understand that spaghetti language haha



Only one solution - get an Afrikaans speaking vaper as a boyfriend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## BhavZ

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha I could do that, but he's english and when i speak afrikaans, he switches off and says he doesn't understand that spaghetti language haha


klap him over the head with a Hades Mech Mod or a Nemesis Mech Mod, then he will listen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Frenzy

When you go through your phone and all you have is photo's and video's of you vaping and blowing vapor into random objects.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Frenzy

When you on the couch watching a movie, vaping and then you realise your not concentrating on the movie because out of no where a cloud competition has started with the person next to you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh

Frenzy said:


> When you on the couch watching a movie, vaping and then you realise your not concentrating on the movie because out of no where a cloud competition has started with the person next to you.



and then you cant see the tv throw the clouds anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Frenzy

annemarievdh said:


> and then you cant see the tv throw the clouds anymore


 that happens all the time!!! hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Frenzy

When you stop at a robot and the guy giving out flyers tells you your car is on fire because there is so much vapor coming out of your windows.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tom

Reinvanhardt said:


> *Stolen from @johan in some post*
> 
> You look at a light bulb and think "how can I wick that"


Rofl (had to comment that. Tapatalk does not give me more then *like*)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

When this doesn't happen anymore:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Riaz

When you spending more money on vape gear and juice than you ever did on stinkies and still find reasons to justify it 

When justifying the above, you realize that you much happier spending money on vape gear and juice

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Metal Liz said:


> so funny, he complains my vapour stink



I know right?! What's up with that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Yeah @BumbleBee, i think it smells delicious!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek

You've perfected the 'blow/wave' technique.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

When you unconsciously wrap the cords of your appliances the same way you wrap a coil

Trying to upload a pic but this ipad giving me an error

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Riaz

Oops it actually did upload lol


----------



## RezaD

Riaz said:


> When you spending more money on vape gear and juice than you ever did on stinkies and still find reasons to justify it
> 
> When justifying the above, you realize that you much happier spending money on vape gear and juice



I have the ultimate response: Can you put a price on quitting smoking? I can : R4000 plus!!!!!!!!!!LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

when your receptionist walks into your office and says: "mmm your office smells nice, what is it? oh wait, it's that thingie you're 'smoking'" hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shaun

hyphen said:


> ..... when you seem to say : " no , it's not a Twisp " on a weekly basis .



Try daily basis...


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha atleast with my MVP i don't get that anymore, but i do get teased for "smoking my walkie talkie"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

when your domestic worker rushes into the kichen where you are busy asking in a skweeky voice : WHAT IS BURNING, I JUST SEE SMOKE!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba

Monkey see ... monkey vape

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

When your all day vape has become a dripper. 

Oh yes, dripped and drove today. Tired of leaking tanks.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jase

When you take your kid for a milkshake and accidently lung hit your double thick chocolate with sprinkles ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Funny 20


----------



## Metal Liz

whahaha @Jase, that's classic!!!!!


----------



## BumbleBee

Jase said:


> When you take your kid for a milkshake and accidently lung hit your double thick chocolate with sprinkles ...


damnit, I over-lolled this one.... must remember to separate lips before bursting with laughter

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jase

True story! It was in a spur nogal. I blushed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Jase said:


> True story! It was in a spur nogal. I blushed.



I think it was a bigger mess than just a mere blush

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

great, now my cheeks have stretchmarks.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Die Kriek

BumbleBee said:


> great, now my cheeks have stretchmarks.....


You can fix that though, me on the other hand . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

When you walk into a clothing store, see the tag that says XL and the first thing that comes to mind is 26650 Mod

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ

When you start pricing everything against how many juices you could buy

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

When you refer to a spring that fits on you of road bike as a coil


----------



## annemarievdh

When you want to vape your child instead of nebulise

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

annemarievdh said:


> When you want to vape your child instead of nebulise


You know I've actually been wondering this for a while now, keep forgetting to ask someone? Can you vape the nebuliser liquid?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

BhavZ said:


> When you start pricing everything against how many juices you could buy




I was actually in a very similar position last night. 

My misses offered to buy me a car mod that I've been wanting for a while. 
Instead of jumping at it, I started working out in my head what vape gear I could get instead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr Evil

All your mod batteries are dead and you stick your kayfun 3.1 on an ego 




Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Chop007

When you show others how to make coils all day long, for work, then you come home and make another one for yourself and are still amazed at the outcome. 

When you try demist your car windows and it just doesn't work, even with the aircon on during a freezing winter morning(True Story).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

When a trip to plastic land turns into a scout for vape table organizers

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

When you find yourself thinking about your next coil build while taking a shower

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rex_Bael

When you find yourself thinking about your next coil build while driving and drive straight past the road you're supposed to turn into.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Rex_Bael said:


> When you find yourself thinking about your next coil build while driving and drive straight past the road you're supposed to turn into.



Has happened to me @Rex_Bael - although it wasnt a coil I was thinking about
I was thinking about vape gear at the time and debating with myself my next purchase - LOL
And then I realised I had missed the turnoff on the highway
Cost me about half an hour of travel time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

You wake up 15min earlier to fill your tanks, choose your juice treat of the day and make sure you have charged batteries packed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## soonkia

When you go to bed, and 15mins later just have to get up and build a coil that keeps mulling in your head

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> You wake up 15min earlier to fill your tanks, choose your juice treat of the day and make sure you have charged batteries packed.



This is so me 100%!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

When you get friends over and the main conversation is always about vapeing and vapegear and e-liquids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

soonkia said:


> When you go to bed, and 15mins later just have to get up and build a coil that keeps mulling in your head
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



been there , done that, will do it again. most of my coil building happens around midnight to 1 am  well the nice ones

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Nice new avatar @denizenx !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

When your MVPs take preference over your phone on the chargers 

PS - went in search of 3rd charger in the garage just now and found the last one needed haha, so now no problem anymore, all 3 on charge next to my bed 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

When you cheerse with your vape instead of your dop 


Sent from my Pherywinkle

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Necris

you look at a bag of Jelly Belly Ice cream Parlour mix and think....
"damn,wish i could vape these"
(maybe thats just the terrible liqua juice im stuck with talking)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Necris said:


> you look at a bag of Jelly Belly Ice cream Parlour mix and think....
> "damn,wish i could vape these"
> (maybe thats just the terrible liqua juice im stuck with talking)


Just don't try this with ricoffee  it's nasty man, really nasty

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

when your partner cant think of any thing better for your birthday present than vape gear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris

BumbleBee said:


> Just don't try this with ricoffee  it's nasty man, really nasty


I respect the fact you tried it,i once smoked catnip...wont be doing that again,but now i know

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 6ghost9

When your bookmarks bar looks something like this....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

you know you a vaper when the plumber is installing a new geyzer and theres copper pipes laying infront of you, and you think, how can i turn this into a mod

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

You know you're a vaper when you look at the old parts they give you back after a car service and think, "maybe i can use these somehow for vaping".

Lol, the thought crossed my mind the other day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee

You know you're a vaper when...

You refer to your wife's perfume as a flavour

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee

you run out of your favourite juice

and you're all like...... "Ahhh all my juice is finished and I have nothing left to vape"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Necris

Lol, I feel u there @BumbleBee.
Elvis' breakfast is an interesting one.really likes the slinky's in the trident, brings out the nuttiness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Mail Envy...everytime a courier drops off a parcel at work or you see a couriered package on a table and it's not for you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Danny

When you sneakily plug your USB pass through into the back of your favorite bars point of sale computer. Lol they just asked me why I always sit in the same spot......

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

you realize that while making coffee there a reason why you like Reos so much!







lol my coffee machine is bottom fed also hahaha

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Wen you are exhausted after spending a afternoon with cloud blowing crazy people 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

You know you're a vaper when:

You see a "Stayfree Minipads with *absorbent gel*" add on tv and can't help but think... "Wonder if I can wick that..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff

annemarievdh said:


> when your partner cant think of any thing better for your birthday present than vape gear


Yup that's what happened today at the Vape Meet. Wife got me a Kayfun and Veritas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

huffnpuff said:


> Yup that's what happened today at the Vape Meet. Wife got me a Kayfun and Veritas



Wow enjoy! 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Necris

Someone offers you coco peat for your venus fly trap and you reply with "but how will I wick with that?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Driving behind a courier truck wondering hmm i wonder if there vapemail in that?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac

When you get up to leave, you gather your vape gear first before thinking of your keys and other stuff.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 6


----------



## Raslin

zadiac said:


> When you get up to leave, you gather your vape gear first before thinking of your keys and other stuff.


That's so me, who cares about you laptop or cellphone being charged. 

But then my MVP can charge my cellphone ......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Instead of laying in the bath with a glass of wine, you have your vape in your hand 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

Or you choose a bath over a shower because u can't vape in the shower

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## huffnpuff

Raslin said:


> ... because u can't vape in the shower


yes you can!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raslin

huffnpuff said:


> yes you can!


No way, how


----------



## huffnpuff

That's what your old starter kit is for.

Something like this (LOL):


or

LIKE A BOSS!!:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raslin

Hahaha, all I can say is.........

Like a Boss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Michaelsa

You know your a vaper when there is kanthal sticking up out of your carpet...









It is not foot friendly...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## phanatik

RevnLucky7 said:


> You've used a 100W device to set your juice in your atty on fire just to light a braai cause no one around had matches or a lighter.


How? Teach me, sensei...

I recently had to remove the wick from my dripper and dry burn the coil against some newspaper, as no one had a lighter! (yes i was with atypical smokers without lighters)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

You tear apart a "Dead" hairdryer for the Nichrome wire, so you can recoil your gear ..... Yup yup yup, did this last night 

Vape the Planet

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

When your pinky finger automatically goes to the fire button under your coffee mug.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Gambit said:


> When your pinky finger automatically goes to the fire button under your coffee mug.


Wait ! Uuurm ........ Aaaaaaahahahahaha i see what you did there. Mech mods 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP

When you pick up a piece of 1mm stainless cable on site and start to wonder if it will hold a coil after you've torched it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Gambit said:


> When your pinky finger automatically goes to the fire button under your coffee mug.


I keep doing that with my SVD, it takes a second or two to figure out why it's not firing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

when you see clouds coming over the mountain and think... wonder what mod his using

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## pimcowboy

hyphen said:


> ..... when you seem to say : " no , it's not a Twisp " on a weekly basis .


Omg I almost pissed myself when I read this! LOL 2 funny and wow how irritating is it being asked that question!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Paulie

When the same courier company drops off some juices and you have to give him orders outgoing full of juice lol

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## kimbo

paulph201 said:


> When the same courier company drops off some juices and you have to give him orders outgoing full of juice lol



lol .. if the courier stop here the dogs go one like a fiend came back. We were laughing at it yesterday

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan

If you still spend as much money on vaping as you once did on your pack a day stinkies habit, but you still try to sell people on vaping with the argument that E-cigarettes save money…

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

shaunnadan said:


> If you still spend as much money on vaping as you once did on your pack a day stinkies habit, but you still try to sell people on vaping with the argument that E-cigarettes save money…


Vaping _is _cheaper than smoking, even if you are spending exactly the same as you would have on cigs, are you factoring in ashtrays, lighters and all the doctors bills and medication you need to treat all the smoking related issues? 

There you go, some free ammo...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

BumbleBee said:


> Vaping _is _cheaper than smoking, even if you are spending exactly the same as you would have on cigs, are you factoring in ashtrays, lighters and all the doctors bills and medication you need to treat all the smoking related issues?
> 
> There you go, some free ammo...



I do not think at an experienced or crazy level of vaping (as some of us are at) that it is still cheaper than cigarettes. Lol. Some members have juice stashes worth a few grand and mods worth a few grand. And they continue to grow. It's definitely way better and worth every cent

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JW Flynn

soonkia said:


> When you go to bed, and 15mins later just have to get up and build a coil that keeps mulling in your head
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


when you get into bed and get up 15 minutes later to put all the mods and batteries on charge.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## JW Flynn

when you look at your curly fries and wonder how much Ohm it would be on your dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I do not think at an experienced or crazy level of vaping (as some of us are at) that it is still cheaper than cigarettes. Lol. Some members have juice stashes worth a few grand and mods worth a few grand. And they continue to grow. It's definitely way better and worth every cent


Yeah, some okes go a little overboard, but I think for the most part people don't go too crazy. The majority of my converts buy a simple device and 1 or 2 10ml juices, don't see them again for a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah, some okes go a little overboard, but I think for the most part people don't go too crazy. The majority of my converts buy a simple device and 1 or 2 10ml juices, don't see them again for a few weeks.



I am very familiar with that  been selling vapes for almost 2years and I know the majority out there stick to their clearos and 30-40ml juices for the month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

You know you're a Vaper when...
Waiting for a package, the days seem like weeks and minutes feel like days.. 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I am very familiar with that  been selling vapes for almost 2years and I know the majority out there stick to their clearos and 30-40ml juices for the month.



Oh how I long to forget everything I've learned about vaping, then maybe I'd be content with a cute little clearo and 30ml of juice 

Vaping is just like everything else, some people just do it...and then some of us DO IT!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

free3dom said:


> Vaping is just like everything else, some people just do it...and then some of us DO IT!



Some people Do IT even though the budget say no no no nooooooooooooooooo!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Riaz

When your kid sees u open your vape cupboard and asks for some cotton to roll 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

When you suddenly need an over supply of paper napkins

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Rotten_Bunny said:


> When you suddenly need an over supply of paper napkins
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/diy-toilette-paper-holder.5811/

worx wonders

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

When u wait for people in a crowd to ask what's that you smoking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

You know your a Vaper when your mouse pad has no space for a mouse between all the old coils, batteries, mods, RDA's testers and cotton wool...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Arthster

Another way to know your a vaper is when you downing a Luiqi Fruit and wondering... How will this vape?

Note: Not well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike43110

When you buy a spar disposable ecig and scavenge its coil because you ran out of coils...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Mike43110 said:


> When you buy a spar disposable ecig and scavenge its coil because you ran out of coils...


Most welcome to the forum @Mike43110 

When you have a moment, feel free to introduce yourself in the following thread http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/24/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkDBN

Kaking yourself when a battery vents on your mech mod, only to wake up and realize it was a just bad dream...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

You know you a vaper when your vape bag is bigger than your other bag when going on holiday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## huffnpuff

When the value of your driptip collection exceeds the value of your mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

When someone offers you juice and you reply with the nicotine strength

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey

When your wife is like "what the hell are u buying on ecigssa now! " and you are like " no I am browsing Facebook " .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Arthster

Ok last one from me... You know your a vaper when you sit in a suana dripping ejuice on the coals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## AndreFerreira

You know you are a vaper when you have a drawer full of small blue screwdrivers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Never mind "is that a twisp ! " .. I just get a what the #### is that ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Never mind "is that a twisp ! " .. I just get a what the #### is that ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Hahahaha Jip Jip get that 2 

Or

Look at that thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahaha Jip Jip get that 2
> 
> Or
> 
> Look at that thing


I get "Why are you sucking on a vibrator?" when out with the BEC Pro and Kayfun 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> I get "Why are you sucking on a vibrator?" when out with the BEC Pro and Kayfun
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


When out with my Reo I get.....should it not be a long, round thing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

My boss was standing by my desc and looked at the Itast SVD with kanger tank on top... pointed at it... and asked me "WHY THE  DO YOU HAVE AN ANAL PROBE?????"

The lady across from me went

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## WHITELABEL

When you fight with your girlfriend because she's mixing her liqua juices with your king's crown .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom

Gambit said:


> When you fight with your girlfriend because she's mixing her liqua juices with your king's crown .


When you give your girlfriend the Liqua and keep all the King's Crown for yourself

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## kimbo

whatalotigot said:


> IF you haven't done this you are not a real vaper ...



Video Unavailable
This video has either been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings.


----------



## LandyMan

kimbo said:


> Video Unavailable
> This video has either been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings.


Also getting that


----------



## whatalotigot

video is fixed.


----------



## zadiac

whatalotigot said:


> video is fixed.



Then post a new link please


----------



## whatalotigot



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

When you trawl the internet for mods like you are looking for porn  

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## PeterHarris

when its load shedding and the 1st thing you think about is "do i have charged batteries?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre

Rotten_Bunny said:


> When you trawl the internet for mods like you are looking for porn
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


We bow to your superior knowledge

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

... your girlfriend says 'all i can see coming out the car is clouds'


----------



## LandyMan

... your vape case is bigger than your wife's make-up case

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

when you battle for space in her bag

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

when inserting 18650 batteries inside those sliders in you charger is as easy as pie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## whatalotigot

When you get out of bed at 1am because you forgot to put batteries on charge.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## abdul

When you hear colleagues and or friends saying to each other, lets go outside for a smoke, and you just sit back and vape away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

You can ask a female vaper to see her Kayfun and she does not think funny

Just happened on skype and i had to post here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Arthster

when your invited to a braai, and your cooler box has a packet with a steak... 12 bottles of e juice. a box with 6 batteries, a spare mod, a spare tank and your tube with an RDA is sticking out your pocket.... 

also when the braai nearly gets canceled because a dark cloud came over just as you arrive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

... your wife catches you drooling over all the awesome vape gear photies, and can't understand that it's not over photies of hot women.

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

... when you can no longer leave the house because you don't want the delivery man to not find someone at home!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## free3dom

When you no longer pour any liquids, you drip them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

When your a grown 30 year old with a Christmas wishlist

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Andre said:


> We bow to your superior knowledge


Never said i trawl for porn, but i know a dude who does, i look like he does when searching for mods  

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Rob Fisher said:


> ... when you can no longer leave the house because you don't want the delivery man to not find someone at home!


Now this is sheer stress my good man, tis why i have a reciever of vapemail... 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Andre

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Never said i trawl for porn, but i know a dude who does, i look like he does when searching for mods
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Of course, all in fun, bro.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Andre said:


> Of course, all in fun, bro.


Lmao i know this, all good 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hash Punk

When you ask your fiance if she would like a refill. And she gives you the dripper instead of the wine glass

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Achmat89

When your GF asks what you want for your Birthday...

And you like, any Vape equipment or vape related will do

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## abdul

Achmat88 said:


> When your GF asks what you want for your Birthday...
> 
> And you like, any Vape equipment or vape related will do


did this too. told her i want the REO.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Achmat89

abdul said:


> did this too. told her i want the REO.


Lol if she budges then she's a keeper bru


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## abdul

Achmat88 said:


> Lol if she budges then she's a keeper bru


problem is we broke up a week before the wedding


----------



## BhavZ

abdul said:


> problem is we broke up a week before the wedding


Ouch dude, that is harsh man

All the best dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

BhavZ said:


> Ouch dude, that is harsh man
> 
> All the best dude


not really, kinda happy its over

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

abdul said:


> not really, kinda happy its over


Nice dude, onward and upward

out with the old and in with the new and improved


----------



## Achmat89

abdul said:


> problem is we broke up a week before the wedding




Ahhh swak bru, that reo would've been mooi and then break up afterwards if that is what you wanted lol

I suppose the next girl to get into your heart must buy u a reo 1st.

They always say... the way to a man's heart is through his stomach, Well in this case its through his lungs.

Next GF must give a CV and one of the requirements must be to get you a REO lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

Achmat88 said:


> Ahhh swak bru, that reo would've been mooi and then break up afterwards if that is what you wanted lol
> 
> I suppose the next girl to get into your heart must buy u a reo 1st.
> 
> They always say... the way to a man's heart is through his stomach, Well in this case its through his lungs.
> 
> Next GF must give a CV and one of the requirements must be to get you a REO lol



no next for a while bru. asking for a reo may have chased the previous one away almost ready to buy it myself now. maybe end jan or feb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89

abdul said:


> no next for a while bru. asking for a reo may have chased the previous one away almost ready to buy it myself now. maybe end jan or feb


Hahaha yeah dont rush into it bro....

Enjoy the single life abit.

Goodluck with the Reo story though


----------



## abdul

Achmat88 said:


> Hahaha yeah dont rush i no it bro....
> 
> Enjoy the single life abit.
> 
> Goodluck with the Reo story though


thanks bru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendrik2vape

RevnLucky7 said:


> You've used a 100W device to set your juice in your atty on fire just to light a braai cause no one around had matches or a lighter.


hahah done that so many times


----------



## Wolf

When you get pulled over by the police because they think you smoking weed in your car with all the clouds... and the first thing he does is smell for dagga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendrik2vape

Wolf said:


> When you get pulled over by the police because they think you smoking weed in your car with all the clouds... and the first thing he does is smell for dagga


yup got alot of people asking if its weed/dagga i just ask them do i look high to you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Iv often been asked that. Cops aswell. Funny thing is you can accually vape BHO in a dripper in public with no problem. its been done. INFRONT OF POLICE

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

When its freezing cold and you drive with the windows down because you need to be able to see !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wolf

yazo said:


> When you drove to work at 5:30am this morning in the freezing cold with the windows down because you need to be able to see where you're driving


Lol that's me whole day everyday I got takeouts earlier and opened my window at the drive through cashier and everybody was just like yoh!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kelly22

Just thinking of doing that today


----------



## Wolf

Lol you should it's the funniest thing ever @kelly22

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

When your wife goes into labour and you running around the house getting all your vape gear packed first before the hospital bags LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## BumbleBee

I was driving behind a new Mercedes CLA220 this morning, I was admiring the lines and design of the car, such a beautiful piece of art.




Then I saw the drip tips and thought to myself, "wow that airflow is tighter than my first Mini Protank 3!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Eequinox

oh wow you guys are brillinat this is just fantastic i am so glad i found this group YOU GUYS ROCK

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eequinox

RevnLucky7 said:


> You've used a 100W device to set your juice in your atty on fire just to light a braai cause no one around had matches or a lighter.


Oh crap I just realised something I could not light a braai right now even if I wanted to chucked my lighter away with my stinkies a month ago..... face palm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac

Arthster said:


> When your a grown 30 year old with a Christmas wishlist


Or a grown 60yr.old.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Never said i trawl for porn, but i know a dude who does, i look like he does when searching for mods
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Probably been said but when you sneak new gear in the house.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Don't know if this is repeated, when it takes you longer than your wife to get ready and leave the house because you quickly want to rebuild a coil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Chris du Toit

Christos said:


> Don't know if this is repeated, when it takes you longer than your wife to get ready and leave the house because you quickly want to rebuild a coil.


Lol, can relate to that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1

When you start viewing food & beverages in terms of "I wonder if this will reset my vaper's tongue??"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

method1 said:


> When you start viewing food & beverages in terms of "I wonder if this will reset my vaper's tongue??"


Vaper's tongue in your case is your body's own self defence mechanism, it's trying to tell you to stop vaping rotten fish.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## method1

BumbleBee said:


> Vaper's tongue in your case is your body's own self defence mechanism, it's trying to tell you to stop vaping rotten fish.



Makes sense. Time to move on to the roast chicken recipes then

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

BumbleBee said:


> Vaper's tongue in your case is your body's own self defence mechanism, it's trying to tell you to stop vaping rotten fish.


Oh ya, try making tea with crushed fresh ginger root, make it strong

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

When you can only exhale at a upwards 45 degree angle

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

When your wife sends you memes like the below

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Karida

Metal Liz said:


> Yeah @BumbleBee, i think it smells delicious!!!


yes,cant stand the cigarette bad smell.....but we had to stuggle which flour i choose today.hahha


----------



## Karida

Riaz said:


> When you unconsciously wrap the cords of your appliances the same way you wrap a coil
> 
> Trying to upload a pic but this ipad giving me an error


hahhah....are you kidding me?


----------



## Chris du Toit

Karida said:


> hahhah....are you kidding me?


Haha, I went fishing today and while fixing the line to my hook I found myself counting the wraps lol! 

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eequinox

Just loved this hope this the right place to post this just had to share

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Maxxis

When the police pull you over because of the "white smoke" coming out of your car.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SHiBBY

When you don't have R50 for take-aways, but you have R300 for 30ml juice. Weekly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SHiBBY

You think there's still juice left in your rda, but you get a massive dry hit and you're like...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## method1

You're at the pet shop buying hamster supplies and wondering how this stuff will wick.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac

SHiBBY said:


> You think there's still juice left in your rda, but you get a massive dry hit and you're like...




lol.....this belongs under vaping fails and not "You know you're a vaper when..."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

When you can't find the key to your vape stash....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Alex

*You know you're a vaper when you get stuck in a boring conversation, and you start glancing nervously at your battery indicator instead of your watch.*

source:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Petrus

You can't wait to open up your next vape mail.


----------



## Silver

Thanks for reviving this @Alex 
Have moved the above two posts to the existing thread with the same title

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Drmzindec

When you dont put deodorant on because you smell like strawberries, mango, chocolate, cookies and wake up with ants on your hands.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian

When 6 + 0 = 3

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz

When you fart and someone tells you a rewick will fix that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## kev mac

Petrus said:


> View attachment 40475


When the wife quits bugging you about keeping vape gear in the living room.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Guys.......there's already a thread like this 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/you-know-youre-a-vaper-when.t2588/page-10#post-288522

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Guys.......there's already a thread like this
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/you-know-youre-a-vaper-when.t2588/page-10#post-288522



Thanks for the headsup @zadiac !
Have moved the few posts above into this existing thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

When you look at your pc power supply wattage and try to think what coil it can push

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ashley A

... when someone with a Twisp device starts talking about it being the shyt while condescending your plain simple no-tech REO and you don't go into an immediate attack and rant over it in more.

Rather let them finish, then show them my backup device which happens to be a VV/VW Sigelei or IPV with an Ego One/ "Twisp Areo" and then let them contemplate why these fancy things are backup to a full mech device with no "features or functions".

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Cespian

Ashley A said:


> ... when someone with a Twisp device starts talking about it being the shyt while condescending your plain simple no-tech REO and you don't go into an immediate attack and rant over it in more.
> 
> Rather let them finish, then show them my backup device which happens to be a VV/VW Sigelei or IPV with an Ego One/ "Twisp Areo" and then let them contemplate why these fancy things are backup to a full mech device with no "features or functions".



Woah, thats deep bro...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Cespian said:


> Woah, thats deep bro...


Lol, another "deep" one here - SX Mini M Class with GEM RTA being a backup, inter alia!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DizZa

You only get e-juice as Christmas gifts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ashley A

DizZa said:


> You only get e-juice as Christmas gifts!


... or like me where my wife won't by my anything vape related because I already bought and have everything I want.

If only she knew I'll still take more vape goodies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

Another similar one:

You look for vaping gear deals to buy your smoking buddies for Christmas.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

... you read a baking recipe and wonder how you'd DIY that for ejuice

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## DizZa

zadiac said:


> ... you read a baking recipe and wonder how you'd DIY that for ejuice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

zadiac said:


> ... you read a baking recipe and wonder how you'd DIY that for ejuice


Well you bake it in a dripper instead of an oven of-course.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## n00b13

When your phone is out of reach and you look for the time on your mod display


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

When you've learnt more about electrical circuitry from watching Mech tutorials than from School/College/Uni lectures.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Eequinox

Cespian said:


> When you've learnt more about electrical circuitry from watching Mech tutorials than from School/College/Uni lectures.


difference now its practical at school it made no friggin sense

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A

kev mac said:


> When the wife quits bugging you about keeping vape gear in the living room.


You mean it stops?

I've expanded to DIY and wicking items in the dining room. Juice, extra items, REO stuff in the lounge. Cleaning, charging, batteries and other daily usage items in the kitchen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre_B

You find yourself pressing your phones button 5 times to turn the screen off...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Cespian

Andre_B said:


> You find yourself pressing your phones button 5 times to turn the screen off...



People in the office looking at me like I'm on drugs because I just burst out laughing. This happened to me last night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre_B

@Cespian It just happened to me now and thought 'damn, I have a problem!'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G-Step

Andre_B said:


> You find yourself pressing your phones button 5 times to turn the screen off...


Hahahhaa!! @Andre_B This just happened to me about an hour ago. Epic fail. And having an LG device doesn't help the situation (LG users, you know what I'm on about )

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Casper

When you sit in council meetings, stealthing a cloud....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre_B

When you take pleasure in watching the elderly couple in the car behind you point and smile every time you blow a massive cloud out the window...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eequinox

when you in a cinema and actually consider stealth vaping


----------



## Andre

Eequinox said:


> when you in a cinema and actually do stealth vaping


Fixed that for you!


----------



## johan

... when you see a smoker and shamefully catch yourself thinking: '_what a looser_'

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A

When the smell of cigarette smoke on people's clothes in the lift puts you off.

When you put a bit of distance between you and the cigarette smokers in the smoking area at work.

When you rather stealth vape in a restaurant and blow the vapour out slowly under the table or onto your clothes than go into their smoking area.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian

When you wonder how many ohms each of your guitar strings are

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz

When you hear your teenager choking behind the open fridge door and shout, "*dont lung-hit the milk, lad*"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## blujeenz

When you cut your nails, but leave some, so that you can switch on your mod easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

When little tufts of cotton are blowing around your house instead of leaves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Phillip868

Eequinox said:


> when you in a cinema and actually consider stealth vaping


 True story, actually got away with it last week at my daughters ballet concert...... On a Vortice 0.5Ohm at 30w. I love how Vape is heavier than air, it helped with the stage effects(I was seated front row center) Nobody knew it was NOT part of the show. Whoever said that a Vortice (Clone)is not a cloud chucking machine just set it up wrong.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ashley A

blujeenz said:


> When you cut your nails, but leave some, so that you can switch on your mod easier.


Nooo! You going to damage the button with the nail and then have to buy a new one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Ashley A said:


> Nooo! You going to damage the button with the nail and then have to buy a new one


Lol, mine is a custom recessed slide switch. 
I used a small dremel ball bit, but my thumbnail is scraping the varnish on the sides, so I tapered the nail to fit the recess better.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ashley A

blujeenz said:


> Lol, mine is a custom recessed slide switch.
> I used a small dremel ball bit, but my thumbnail is scraping the varnish on the sides, so I tapered the nail to fit the recess better.
> View attachment 40932


OK, thought it was the normal click type.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian

When you have blisters on your fingers after saying; "This coil can't be THAT hot", after dry burning.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ollie

When you go to a braai and end up rebuilding and rewicking everyones atty's

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Cespian

Oliver Barry said:


> When you go to a braai and end up rebuilding and rewicking everyones atty's



Or when you wonder how long it will take to braai those chops on the coil of your atty

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ashley A

Cespian said:


> When you have blisters on your fingers after saying; "This coil can't be THAT hot", after dry burning.


Nooit bru.

A vaper knows that coil is still blazing after learning that lesson ages ago.


----------



## Nightwalker

When someone asks ur 11 year kid what you doing and she says, he is chasing clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

...when you're looking at a mod thinking it would be a great backup even though you already have 2 backups and you dont even do nicotine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian

blujeenz said:


> ...when you're looking at a mod thinking it would be a great backup even though you already have 2 backups and you dont even do nicotine.



Vapeception brah. A backup for your backup for your backup... for your backup... ... ... for your backup...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz

Cespian said:


> Vapeception brah. A backup for your backup for your backup... for your backup... ... ... for your backup...


Im just worried where it'll end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Pick up one of HRH's stinkies the other day to see what I've been missing and took a drag. First thing going through my mind apart from the horrible taste is that the airflow sucks!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Cespian

acorn said:


> Pick up one of HRH's stinkies the other day to see what I've been missing and took a drag. First thing going through my mind apart from the horrible taste is that the airflow sucks!



Ever suddenly laugh while swallowing some nice fizzy ginger beer? I dont know whether to thank you for the laugh or hate you forever for making my nose feel like a volcano erupted inside it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

blujeenz said:


> Im just worried where it'll end.


It will never end, don't worry


----------



## Ashley A

Cespian said:


> Vapeception brah. A backup for your backup for your backup... for your backup... ... ... for your backup...


and when you have all those backups and you leave home for a long day of work with just 1 mod, an extra battery, & an extra 6ml bottle of juice to swap out. No spare wicking, coiling or building supplies eventhough your build is 4 months old because you have faith in your build and the supplies you've used.

And you're able to swap out that battery or juice while driving so you don't even bother doing it before embarking on a trip so you can get every last drop out of the bottle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ashley A

When you have a separate mod, atty, and juice combination for:

1. First thing in the morning
2. Day at work
3. Evenings after work
4. The drive to and from work
5. The long drives in traffic

Options for:
6. Partying with friends at home
7. Partying out with friends
8. Weekends at home
9. Weekends away
10. Weeks away

Bonus setup:
11. The Vapenator - an enticing alluring light sexy device with an awesome flavour geared towards a smoker that is used to manipulate the unsuspecting smoker to step into the light of vaping after a few mesmerising toots.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Neal

Ashley A said:


> When you have a separate mod, atty, and juice combination for:
> 
> 1. First thing in the morning
> 2. Day at work
> 3. Evenings after work
> 4. The drive to and from work
> 5. The long drives in traffic
> 
> Options for:
> 6. Partying with friends at home
> 7. Partying out with friends
> 8. Weekends at home
> 9. Weekends away
> 10. Weeks away
> 
> Bonus setup:
> 11. The Vapenator - an enticing alluring light sexy device with an awesome flavour geared towards a smoker that is used to manipulate the unsuspecting smoker to step into the light of vaping after a few mesmerising toots.



You so right brother, hit the nail on the head.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian

I


Ashley A said:


> When you have a separate mod, atty, and juice combination for:
> 
> 1. First thing in the morning
> 2. Day at work
> 3. Evenings after work
> 4. The drive to and from work
> 5. The long drives in traffic
> 
> Options for:
> 6. Partying with friends at home
> 7. Partying out with friends
> 8. Weekends at home
> 9. Weekends away
> 10. Weeks away
> 
> Bonus setup:
> 11. The Vapenator - an enticing alluring light sexy device with an awesome flavour geared towards a smoker that is used to manipulate the unsuspecting smoker to step into the light of vaping after a few mesmerising toots.



All I can say to this is: Amen!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

When you have empty bottles of ejuice laying around

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Ashley A said:


> When you have a separate mod, atty, and juice combination for:
> 
> 1. First thing in the morning
> 2. Day at work
> 3. Evenings after work
> 4. The drive to and from work
> 5. The long drives in traffic
> 
> Options for:
> 6. Partying with friends at home
> 7. Partying out with friends
> 8. Weekends at home
> 9. Weekends away
> 10. Weeks away
> 
> Bonus setup:
> 11. The Vapenator - an enticing alluring light sexy device with an awesome flavour geared towards a smoker that is used to manipulate the unsuspecting smoker to step into the light of vaping after a few mesmerising toots.



Bravo @Ashley A , bravo!
Very well described!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

When you can extinguish a cigarette smoker's entjie with your vapour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

When you have an ohms, voltage, power chart on your fridge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Christos

When your wife stops bringing you water to bed every night but instead brings your mods.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Duffie12

You wonder what resistance the "coils" on your clothesline pegs are.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox

when you keep all the empty bottles so you don't forget which ones you liked the most

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Christos

Eequinox said:


> when you keep all the empty bottles so you don't forget which ones you liked the most

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cespian

Christos said:


> View attachment 42276



I collect little shards of Kanthal too

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dr Phil

When you wake up in the morning and don't know what one device you should take to work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

dr phil said:


> When you wake up in the morning and don't know what one device you should take to work


 So you pack a whole bag in a bag, with one RDA and a spare tank with all your flavours to help you out at your day at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

When you pick up 2 REO's for a day out... you probably will only need one but the other is just back up in case...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

When you see a twisp smoker and you immediately set your device to 400W and open the airflow so they can see how much smoke you blow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stevape;)

Kolashnikov said:


> When you see a twisp smoker and you immediately set your device to 400W and open the airflow so they can see how much smoke you blow



So so true whahaha


----------



## Nightwalker

Kolashnikov said:


> When you see a twisp smoker and you immediately set your device to 400W and open the airflow so they can see how much smoke you blow


You know you are a Vaper when

1) you don't say smoking
2) you don't say smoke
3) you slap that twisp out their mouth 
4) you take them to a vape shop and make them buy proper gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Kolashnikov said:


> When you see a twisp smoker and you immediately set your device to 400W and open the airflow so they can see how much smoke you blow



Well, at that wattage you will definitely blow smoke and not vapor because your wick will be on fire.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker

zadiac said:


> Well, at that wattage you will definitely blow smoke and not vapor because your wick will be on fire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

People keep asking you what you have been baking. Been happening all day. Torus. Great vape and it seems like phenomenal smell.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Nailedit77

When your wife sends u to buy milk and break and u come home with new kit

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GerharddP

When your allowed to vape in your mother in laws house after she has confiscated all of her employees cigarettes..

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## NewOobY

When you start DIY-ing juice and making your own box mods. Like that huge thing I saw at the meet this past weekend. It looked like it could take 10 million batteries and propel a small airplane, then I saw oaks vaping that thing. Blew me away to be quite honest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mildly.inked

_(Haven't gone through all 13 pages so possibly a repeat but... )_

Having at least two rolls of toilet paper on your desk at work, 1 in the car and 2 on your vape table at home... AT ALL TIMES! Also, the nice soft 2ply, not the cheap single ply stiff paper because it doesn't absorb as well as the good stuff 

Oh ya, also half a roll in my juice kit/pouch at all times.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Schnappie

When a car guard at R21 Engen comes running concerned that something cought on fire in your car and then remarks it smells nice can he have some...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff

When you can build and drive

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cespian

huffnpuff said:


> When you can build and drive



Yoh, thats next level... I can't even fathom that. The mods should supply you with a medal for this.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Cespian said:


> Yoh, thats next level... I can't even fathom that. The mods should supply you with a medal for this.


And the cops should lock him up for reckless endangerment!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Cespian said:


> Yoh, thats next level... I can't even fathom that. The mods should supply you with a medal for this.





Stosta said:


> And the cops should lock him up for reckless endangerment!



Hmmm, what if the mods _are _cops

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

BumbleBee said:


> Hmmm, what if the mods _are _cops


Well then they should please accept this post as a legally binding statement that nothing I say on this forum is (a) a true reflection on my real life activities, or (b) can be used to prosecute me in terms of the law.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Sickboy77 said:


> When your wife sends u to buy milk and break and u come home with new kit


When she gets a bottle of Milkman upon return....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

When you've your wife convinced that Dischem cotton balls are better than Dove.
Just cause you want to make sure you have backup cotton available in case your Bacon Cotton runs out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77




----------



## Lord Vetinari

When you make a priority of getting a mod back from your ex. Oooooooooh ouch. Yeah I went there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

When you just get into work and the first thing you start typing in your browser is eci...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 8


----------



## Ashley A

Sickboy77 said:


> When your wife sends u to buy milk and break and u come home with new kit


There's a milk and bread flavour juice?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Kolashnikov said:


> When you just get into work and the first thing you start typing in your browser is eci...



^^^THIS!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie

When you cry after this happens...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Schnappie said:


> When you cry after this happens...
> View attachment 47782


Awwwwwwwww. That just breaks the heart. Hope you have spare glass. If not my deepest condolences. I would be a little depressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Lord Vetinari said:


> Awwwwwwwww. That just breaks the heart. Hope you have spare glass. If not my deepest condolences. I would be a little depressed.


Lol its scary how easy they break. I had a spare glass fortunately but now I'm without that safety cushion of having a spare.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## oldtimerZA

When you use juice as your hand moisturiser.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## WARMACHINE

oldtimerZA said:


> When you use juice as your hand moisturiser.


And furniture polish....lovely on fine wood


----------



## kimbo

You start selling your pets for vape gear

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Cespian

kimbo said:


> You start selling your pets for vape gear



I literally LOL'd because I was just reading the Hamster Ad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## shaunnadan

kimbo said:


> You start selling your pets for vape gear

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kimbo

Cespian said:


> I literally LOL'd because I was just reading the Hamster Ad


I was also looking at that and thought about this thread lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

kimbo said:


> I was also looking at that and thought about this thread lol


Lol 
The fish must have been nervous when the hamster was up for grabs, probably heaved a sigh of relief when they saw their new tank.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## bakersman

When you are asked to stand 20m from the building entrance because your vape clouds travels 10m.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cespian

When your wife says go buy some juice for the guests and you go to Vape Cartel instead of Pick n Pay.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Combrink

When you get more excited about vapecon than christmas

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Jpq

...buying 10 rolls of paper towels is perfectly acceptable, although you use to ask questions if the wifey wanted two rolls in the past.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jpq

...when you are sitting at spur, browsing the menu for pudding and cant decide which desert you'd rather vape...

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez

You start planning your purchased for end september before start of september.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo

Jpq said:


> ...buying 10 rolls of paper towels is perfectly acceptable, although you use to ask questions if the wifey wanted two rolls in the past.


Why the dislike on my post?


----------



## Jpq

kimbo said:


> Why the dislike on my post?


 
Im a huge animal lover, you cant sell a pet for vapes bro....
no love lost


----------



## kimbo

Jpq said:


> Im a huge animal lover, you cant sell a pet for vapes bro....
> no love lost


Its not me .. I love them as well


----------



## Stosta

Jpq said:


> Im a huge animal lover, you cant sell a pet for vapes bro....
> no love lost


You'll come to find that we get REAL sad with a disliked post! I got one once and it kept me sleepless the whole night wondering why... Worse thing is the person that gave it to me doesn't really come on the forums anymore. So there it sits , tarnishing my profile for all eternity...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## bakersman

Stosta said:


> You'll come to find that we get REAL sad with a disliked post! I got one once and it kept me sleepless the whole night wondering why... Worse thing is the person that gave it to me doesn't really come on the forums anymore. So there it sits , tarnishing my profile for all eternity...



Here take a like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

blujeenz said:


> Lol
> The fish must have been nervous when the hamster was up for grabs, probably heaved a sigh of relief when they saw their new tank.



there are no fish in that tank! they wouldn't last a day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

bakersman said:


> Here take a like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was torn between liking your post and thanking you!

You know you're an ECIGSSA vaper when a disliked post reduces you to sleepless nights!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jpq

bakersman said:


> Here take a like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sweet Sorry for being a noob and a boob!!!
Undid the Rating!!!
Its like paying your tv licence....its the right thing to do....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Jpq said:


> Sweet Sorry for being a noob and a boob!!!
> Undid the Rating!!!
> Its like paying your tv licence....its the right thing to do....


Well played sir!


----------



## bakersman

When the winner is no longer the person with the most expensive mod. But the person whose R/ml of juice is the lowest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bakersman

When anything your friends show you is "crap" no matter how much you like it. You just have to be an ass towards them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Jpq said:


> Im a huge animal lover, you cant sell a pet for vapes bro....
> no love lost


It was kind of an "in joke", @kimbo was referring to an ad in the classifieds selling hamster kit, Im sure he's not really an animal trader.


----------



## kimbo

blujeenz said:


> It was kind of an "in joke", @kimbo was referring to an ad in the classifieds selling hamster kit, Im sure he's not really an animal trader.


Thx @blujeenz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

blujeenz said:


> It was kind of an "in joke", @kimbo was referring to an ad in the classifieds selling hamster kit, Im sure he's not really an animal trader.


I'm not convinced... I 'm pretty sure I saw pictures from VapeCon, and @kimbo was snacking on a bag of kittens. I tried to find the picture to link it here but it looks like it was deleted

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## The_Ice

bakersman said:


> Here take a like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I could like that like i would have liked the living s#it out of it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Stosta said:


> I'm not convinced... I 'm pretty sure I saw pictures from VapeCon, and @kimbo was snacking on a bag of kittens. I tried to find the picture to link it here but it looks like it was deleted


OI Shuuuu .. we all know what happens at VapeCon stay at VapeCon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

blujeenz said:


> It was kind of an "in joke", @kimbo was referring to an ad in the classifieds selling hamster kit, Im sure he's not really an animal trader.



Or is he.... Mwahhhh ha haha ha


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jpq said:


> Im a huge animal lover, you cant sell a pet for vapes bro....
> no love lost



If you love them so much then save a life and buy my pet gear

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77

When you go out for date night and forget your wife at home

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper

Your dinning room table looks worse that your garage work bench.......

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## RichJB

You know you're taking vaping too seriously when you order creme brulee at a five star restaurant and
1) you ask if it contains diacetyl before
2) sending it back to the kitchen with instructions to let it steep a bit longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Raindance

... your office has its own climate.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 11


----------



## AlexL

when people come running with a fire extinguisher to put out the fire in my car while i am non nom nomming......

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Your gf is nagging you for a ring and you're like...

Which colour...

Or you give her one of these...


Just a heads up, both these answers are wrong... I think I have wasted my last 2 lives. One more and it might just be an ex-gf...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## NewOobY

Stosta said:


> You'll come to find that we get REAL sad with a disliked post! I got one once and it kept me sleepless the whole night wondering why... Worse thing is the person that gave it to me doesn't really come on the forums anymore. So there it sits , tarnishing my profile for all eternity...


Well if it was me, I'm back and I'm back with vengeance. Remember when I was on a rampage to get all the different ratings. Was a doff move on my behalf.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

If you look at fence wire and wonder if your coil kit can handle it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## KZOR

When there is more ingredients on your desk than in the kitchen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## KZOR

When you play with your son and build a lego mod.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

NewOobY said:


> Well if it was me, I'm back and I'm back with vengeance. Remember when I was on a rampage to get all the different ratings. Was a doff move on my behalf.


Carlos!!! Where did you go?!!?! It wasn't you, but I have been wondering where you went to!


----------



## Stosta

KZOR said:


> When you play with your son and build a lego mod.
> 
> View attachment 65621


I would buy that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

KZOR said:


> When you play with your son and build a lego mod.
> 
> View attachment 65621



Is that a lego atty?! I want one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## PsiSan

When you are the luckiest person alive, because you win all these prizes come month end. Or atleast that is what we tell our better halves

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Siven

When you run your whole house with energy save globes, but your MOD is over 200W

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Huffapuff

I'm loving this thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

...When you base you schedule around what time you need to rebuild.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Greyz

When your on a date and your food choice is based on what compliments the juice your running in your tank..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan

PsiSan said:


> When you are the luckiest person alive, because you win all these prizes come month end. Or atleast that is what we tell our better halves



hahahahahaha !!!!

you are so lucky

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

When you hide XXX under the bed, but this time, it comes in a bottle...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Silver

When you wake up at 5am to go to a Vape Convention, get in the queue early and have all your "dash routes" planned weeks in advance to take advantage of specials and giveaways

True story...

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Neal

Your wife is becoming suspicious that you are spending more time on the internet than usual (Ecigssa of course) and you seem to be using a lot more tissues than you used to...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Neal said:


> Your wife is becoming suspicious that you are spending more time on the internet than usual (Ecigssa of course) and you seem to be using a lot more tissues than you used to...



Classic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Cespian

When you are making a pot of curry and throw in:

2% Garam Masala
3% Dhania
3% Chilli Powder
1% Tumeric
8% Curry Masala
---

Chicken curry, 3mg/ml chilli, 60% Water, 40% Solids

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 8


----------



## Stosta

Cespian said:


> When you are making a pot of curry and throw in:
> 
> 2% Garam Masala
> 3% Dhania
> 3% Chilli Powder
> 1% Tumeric
> 8% Curry Masala
> ---
> 
> Chicken curry, 3mg/ml chilli, 60% Water, 40% Solids


Yeah... But the leaky tank I would get the next morning with 8% Curry Masala would be unbearable!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 12


----------



## blujeenz

When someone says they get their XXX from @Oupa and you dont think they're a perve.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Cespian

Stosta said:


> Yeah... But the leaky tank I would get the next morning with 8% Curry Masala would be unbearable!



Took me a while to figure out what you were saying there haha. Just add a few drops of Koolada to the toilet paper... instant soothing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DamianDB

Schnappie said:


> When a car guard at R21 Engen comes running concerned that something cought on fire in your car and then remarks it smells nice can he have some...


Happened to me today. Mother went into the shop, and I took a couple of mean puffs ... before I knew it - a car guard came running, all concerned about what was "burning" in the car. Once he saw me vaping ... had a really good laugh, apologized and went to work. #AwkwardVibes #Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viracocha

When it starts to drizzle around you on a sunny day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viracocha

When your Pathcare results say you've got nicotine poisoning and you're on 3mg ejuice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_N8th

You know you are a vaper when you throw a hissy fit when your woman refers to your vape as that electric cigarette thing ,
Like really I did not give up 7 years of smoking , went from a smok ego to an RX200 with a dripper in 2 weeks and spend well over R10000
of my hard earned money to have it called an electronic cigarette thing

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cespian

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> You know you are a vaper when you throw a hissy fit when your woman refers to your vape as that electric cigarette thing ,
> Like really I did not give up 7 years of smoking , went from a smok ego to an RX200 with a dripper in 2 weeks and spend well over R10000
> of my hard earned money to have it called an electronic cigarette thing



When you refer to your SO as "my woman" and sleep on the couch for the rest of your life

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vape_N8th

Cespian said:


> When you refer to your SO as "my woman" and sleep on the couch for the rest of your life


 Its actually a mutual thing she hates pet names , so she calls me her man and I call her my woman , but in all honesty I don't mind the couch since no one will be hogging the sheets and vaping has banned in the bedroom because and I quote " Dis nie n donerse Rave nie Nathan !"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Siven

When your car smokes from the sides

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Siven

When you realize, Vapecon is an AA Meet for ex tobacco smokers

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Taytay

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Its actually a mutual thing she hates pet names , so she calls me her man and I call her my woman , but in all honesty I don't mind the couch since no one will be hogging the sheets and vaping has banned in the bedroom because and I quote " Dis nie n donerse Rave nie Nathan !"


Too funny! "dis nie 'n donerse Rave nie"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Taytay

When your spice rack looks like this

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Taytay said:


> When your spice rack looks like this


Great idea actually!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AniDey

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> I quote " Dis nie n donerse Rave nie Nathan !"



Hahahaha


----------



## Siven

When creating cloud/s, has got nothing to do with virtualization.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape_N8th

You Know you are a vaper when you reassure your SO , that you will never have a side chick because it will have too big of an impact on your vape budget.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Viracocha

When you're hitline to get them in the sack change to: "Wanna fog"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viracocha

When the wife comes into the lounge and ask: "What the fog is going on in here?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

When soft peach is ripe fruit not a color, but you can give 3 reasons why a particular tank doesnt look right on a mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

When accountants suddenly start talking ohms law and resistance and watts...and everyone looks at you confused

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Oh and when you take a bite of food and think out aloud..."hmmm this would make a nice juice profile"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan

When you wonder why nobody has made a bacon concentrate

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

PsiSan said:


> When you wonder why nobody has made a bacon concentrate



We've been having it...just not in SA

http://perfectvape.com/bacon-tfa/


----------



## incredible_hullk

PsiSan said:


> When you wonder why nobody has made a bacon concentrate



Theses even a pizza one...


----------



## Frikkie6000

When you wake up on a Monday morning and feel like a mod going "No Atomizer"

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## PsiSan

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I must haz


----------



## Imtiaaz

When you deliver vape mail to work so that your wife doesn't see...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Cespian

When the words, diacetyl, popcorn-lung and anti-freeze have become swear words to you. 

Them: "popcorn-lung!"
Us: "Gaan was jou blerry entjie bek!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

When someone opens the window and you complain about too much airflow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

When you write a piece and immediately think of gear when you use terms like SMOKe, eVICtory, CUBOIDal, ePICOtyl , DNA molecule , ASPIREd , MELOdy and EGOist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

.... someone asks you, hows your beer..... and you start with "Serious malty low note, and i'm getting some fruits perhaps berries could be apricot in the middle and then the high notes ... . . . . . .....blah blah blah blah blah

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR

When you give your mom lip and she tells you to change your ATTYtude and you start laughing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR

When you make an effort for a whole month to save electricity so that you can afford Cotton Bacon or some DIY flavours come months end.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Anneries

When your wife asks you to get a "man bag" to carry your _runaround gear_. Because there is not enough place in her handbag for both of your extra juice, batteries, backups and _on the go build kits_.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

You look at a paperclip and go ... Mmmmmm, I wonder...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez

When this happens since 26 June...






And I have sold/pif'd on about just as much as you see here.

My juice stock is almost double the counter space of this ...

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nicholas

When your sunroof becomes a chimney

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder

When you greet your wife and she is looking for the gorilla in the mist....

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Or she comes hom and ask you started the braai....no honey just rewicking the dripper....

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waine

...When you only buy black mods so your wife cannot spot a new purchase easily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Waine said:


> ...When you only buy black mods so your wife cannot spot a new purchase easily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Waine...gonna remember that one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman

Anneries said:


> When your wife asks you to get a "man bag" to carry your _runaround gear_. Because there is not enough place in her handbag for both of your extra juice, batteries, backups and _on the go build kits_.


When you get a man bag because you're vape stuff is getting too much.

and when said man bag becomes too small for all the things you carry daily...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Vapegilius995

When your no longer sleep walking but instead sleep cleaning your vape... or when you permanently have a roll of toilet paper on your desc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Vapegilius995 said:


> when you permanently have a roll of toilet paper on your desc





True dat

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## KZOR

When you do all of the following within a period of 30 minutes after receiving vapemail :

1) Take a photo and post it under "vapemail"
2) Prepare the tank and take a photo and post it under "coils".
3) Complete the setup and take a photo and post it under "what's in your right hand now"
4) Juice it up and take a photo and post it under "what you vaping today?"
5) Pull you car out of the garage, climb into it and take a photo and post it under "out and about with ....."
6) Sit back and wait for the "likes" to come in

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Huffapuff said:


> View attachment 71944
> 
> True dat






Classing sh!t up on this side

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

You turn your indicators on with your mod, coz reaching for it in the cup holder is too much effort. 

And for that matter, when you're friends know, the one cup holder is for whatever you're drinking, and the other is for your vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR

When you go out for dinner and start using onion rings and chips to come up with new coil builds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Kalashnikov

KZOR said:


> When you go out for dinner and start using onion rings and chips to come up with new coil builds.
> 
> View attachment 71964
> View attachment 71965


I wonder how many ohms that comes out to

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ

Wen vaping in the mall's parking area and the car guard thinks you're car is on fire.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Vapegilius995

I've actually started unconsciously cleaning my vape while watching movies ...with a VR headset on in the pitch black

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapegilius995

And I have to empty my rubbish bin or everyone thinks Im addicted to internet porn (already at 1/2 a roll today)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Vaporeon13

Vapegilius995 said:


> When your no longer sleep walking but instead sleep cleaning your vape... or when you permanently have a roll of toilet paper on your desc


Hahaha! I have random rolls of TP everywhere now. In the car, desk draw, in the tool shed, gym bag.....


----------



## Lord Vetinari

When you almost cry at the suggestion that you have and I quote 'enough'

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

When you look at the picture below and the first and only thing you stare at is the mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

KZOR said:


> When you look at the picture below and the first and only thing you stare at is the mod.
> 
> View attachment 72010


whats the resistance on that coil


----------



## KZOR

@incredible_hullk .... rofl ...... you a vaper for sure m8

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Effjh

KZOR said:


> When you look at the picture below and the first and only thing you stare at is the mod.
> 
> View attachment 72010



Having a sudden urge for squonking.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Waine said:


> ...When you only buy black mods so your wife cannot spot a new purchase easily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am thy student. Never crossed my mind. All black all the way it is then thank you so very much.


----------



## Chukin'Vape

KZOR said:


> When you look at the picture below and the first and only thing you stare at is the mod.
> 
> View attachment 72010



Is she into two handed vaping?


----------



## Vapegilius995

You know your a vaper when you wake up 2 in the morning screaming crying and covered in piss... Because in your dream your doc diagnosed you with CVT (chronic vape tongue)


----------



## Vapegilius995

Or you become very religios because your afraid the hell fire would be bad for you diy e liquid


----------



## Spydro

A new one of late for me when all but passed out in the recliner in the wee hours watching the boob tube out of boredom with the TV remote in one hand and a mod in the other... I sometimes hit the mods fire button with a thumb when I want to change between the two channels I am watching at the same time. Even worse, I may do it more than once if I don't change my grip on the mod.  

So far I haven't tried to take a pull off the remote, but in a stupor state of mind some nights that could be a possibility.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Vapegilius995

Nuff sayd

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Useful 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Silver

Vapegilius995 said:


> Nuff sayd



Genius @Vapegilius995 !


----------



## Anneries

You press the button on your car's keyfob/remote 5 times to start the car.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Akash

You hit the unlock button on your phone 5 times

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RichJB

You know you're a vaper when people are worried that Trump will start WW3 - but you consider this to be a minor con compared to the good work he'll do in reining in the FDA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Vapegilius995

You just saw Simpsons season 19 episode 6 minute 15+- and the first thing you do is go on a vaping community and mention that Simpsons predicted the vape that looks like an inhaler in 2007

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

When you remind yourself how corrupt and slack the government is after the courier service delivers vapemail goodies an hour behind schedule.


----------



## KZOR

When you vape up the car with your kids in it just to check to expressions of passers-by.


----------



## Stosta

KZOR said:


> When you vape up the car with your kids in it just to check to expressions of passers-by.
> View attachment 75207


Eish! Even if you think it's not hurting your kids in any way, the people walking past don't see it that way (hence the reason you're posting it as funny). This sort of thing gives vaping a bad name IMO, and it's doing things like this that will perpetuate negative views towards vaping and vapers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junior

When recoil and you mess up one coil so you have to redo it and you just sit there contemplating life because your only have one dripper and no idea how you are going to last another 10 minutes without your hit.






Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian

When the definition of the following words change:

Juice - Quench my thirst
Coil - Wetting the pillow while sleeping a hole in the bed (or seeing my hot beard for the first time)
Cotton - The stuff your clothes are made of or that your Mrs takes her makeup off with
Wraps - KFC Boxmaster
Mod - The person who kaks you out when you swear on a forum
Tank - Cyka Blyat!
PG - Parental Guidance
Concentrates - What I should have done at school
0mg - Oh my gosh
Clouds - Fluffy white/grey stuff in the sky

Imagine speaking to a non vaper about these things; "my cotton is getting dry, please put some juice on them. I think theres too many wraps in this tank. How much PG in this juice?. I want to blow some clouds with my 0mg juice with my new mod. I just bought a Coiling kit."

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Nicholas

When you're in Thailand and someone screams out Tsunami and you wonder if its the windowed one because you really want one but cant afford it

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Anneries

Your friend ask you if you remembered to get fruitloops for the upcomming trip and you want to whatsapp @KZOR for floops instead of checking the pantry for the cereal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

When your wife moans because you leave the wicks from your coils in the sink after washing your RxA's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Christos said:


> When your wife moans because you leave the wicks from your coils in the sink after washing your RxA's.



That just happened to you now, right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Huffapuff said:


> That just happened to you now, right?


Happens daily. for the past 3 years

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

The bird nests closest to your house are all rocking with Cotton Bacon V2 linings.

...from the little offcut tufts blowing around the lawn.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gdigitel

You know you are a vaper: when you see the following pic in Rob's Lounge and immediately think she's waisting juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## gdigitel

.... or when you hand your wife a bottle of juice and smile at her naughtily

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

When you look like this when your vape is charging ...........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## KZOR

When your wife's wedding ring looks like ........

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Waine

KZOR said:


> When your wife's wedding ring looks like ........
> View attachment 75318



That ring actually looks super cool!

Edit: See, now you know I am a true vapester.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gulzaar

When Tannies from Bellville in white Kia's give you a WTF look at the robots.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

When your old laptops become dedicated vape PC's and this becomes your desktop background:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

When your kids cant find you as your living room looks like a fog machine exploded in a rave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soutie

Your phone autocorrects 'Cape Town' to 'Vape town' when typing a Message. 

happened to me a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

You know you are a Vaper when...



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## gdigitel

Raindance said:


> You know you are a Vaper when...
> View attachment 80114
> 
> 
> Regards


LOL! Mine also stands next to the chilli sauce.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Dietz

When you try to take a Nice big hit from your Samsung instead of your Mod...Yeah, happened today, in front of one of my clients on a smoke break

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Authentic Alchemist

blujeenz said:


> The bird nests closest to your house are all rocking with Cotton Bacon V2 linings.
> 
> ...from the little offcut tufts blowing around the lawn.


hahahaha has happen to me aswell!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mavric69

im not gonna read 19pages worth of posts.. but.. .has anyone ever stepped on one these bastards barefoot? #summumabitch



or snipped a coil tail and it shot across the room then u panic every time u walk barefoot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Trimerion

this .... not there yet, but working on it 


Raindance said:


> You know you are a Vaper when...





mavric69 said:


> has anyone ever stepped on one these bastards barefoot? #summumabitch


----------



## Authentic Alchemist

mavric69 said:


> im not gonna read 19pages worth of posts.. but.. .has anyone ever stepped on one these bastards barefoot? #summumabitch
> View attachment 80152
> 
> 
> or snipped a coil tail and it shot across the room then u panic every time u walk barefoot


Not yet and i hope it will never happen. Is it worse then a lego block hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Old School Alchemist said:


> Not yet and i hope it will never happen. Is it worse then a lego block hahaha



Oh hes i rember being a lightie and stepping on those dam lego blocks, that and the hot wheels cars.....

Flipping soar....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Coldcat

When you press the unlock button on your phone 5 times in a row.

(Happened to me yesterday for the first time)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Authentic Alchemist

Clouds4Days said:


> Oh hes i rember being a lightie and stepping on those dam lego blocks, that and the hot wheels cars.....
> 
> Flipping soar....



A few times in life i wish i could murder something and those were some of them... hot wheels and legos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mavric69

Old School Alchemist said:


> Not yet and i hope it will never happen. Is it worse then a lego block hahaha



oh man, dude... the coil i stepped into was a clapton, 8 wrap... both tails were in the heel of my foot... happened when i got up at 2am to go to the toilet... but apparently, according to my boet, a 28ga kanthol tail in the toe is much much more painful lol...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Authentic Alchemist

mavric69 said:


> oh man, dude... the coil i stepped into was a clapton, 8 wrap... both tails were in the heel of my foot... happened when i got up at 2am to go to the toilet... but apparently, according to my boet, a 28ga kanthol tail in the toe is much much more painful lol...


dude i hate those moments in the morning when you're on autopilot using sonar in the dark to pee and you hurt yourself somehow. waking up like that sucks!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel

Dietz said:


> When you try to take a Nice big hit from your Samsung instead of your Mod...Yeah, happened today, in front of one of my clients on a smoke break


Dude, please be careful of your Samsung mod. Their batteries have a tendency to vent. Rather use an iPhone mod for your HE vaping or a Huawei for regular vaping.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## mavric69

gdigitel said:


> Dude, please be careful of your Samsung mod. Their batteries have a tendency to vent. Rather use an iPhone mod for your HE vaping or a Huawei for regular vaping.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Ok im beginning to think im just clumsy.... @Achmat89 can vouch for this... ever drip some juice on ur rda while have a fat conversation... then fire and bring the mod to ur mouth only to singe ur lips on 2 coils? fuksakes, that happened to me with my Velocity and recently with my Avo...

ps - i been vaping damn near 3 yrs now

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

when u abt to leave ur holiday home and key gets stuck in the gate...no tools in sight..enter cotton hook, tweezers and pliers from coiling kit...problem solved..happened this morning as we were leaving from holiday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## acorn

Old School Alchemist said:


> Not yet and i hope it will never happen. Is it worse then a lego block hahaha


 


Clouds4Days said:


> Oh hes i rember being a lightie and stepping on those dam lego blocks, that and the hot wheels cars.....
> 
> Flipping soar....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Clouds4Days

acorn said:


> View attachment 80162



Agree bud, i think i rather take the hot coal too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Authentic Alchemist

Damn Straight!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caveman

incredible_hullk said:


> when u abt to leave ur holiday home and key gets stuck in the gate...no tools in sight..enter cotton hook, tweezers and pliers from coiling kit...problem solved..happened this morning as we were leaving from holiday


I have one of those geekvape small tool kits. I took apart and fixed and reassembled a laptop with that the other day. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Polar

When you check a clothes pin and recon hmm.... wickit

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan

Polar said:


> When you check a clothes pin and recon hmm.... wickit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



LMFAO. My wife tells me this every time she watches me build a coil!


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan

When a guy who you used to hate man bags starts thinking "maybe I need one of those to carry all my vape stuff in".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan

When you wondering why the 100ml bottle of ejuice you are shaking is so cold and you suddenly realise its the milkshake you just took out fridge. This just happened and I thought of this thread and laughed so hard! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

When everyone else speeds up to catch a green light, but you slow down so you can drip a couple in your rda while standing at the red light.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape

GerritVisagie said:


> When everyone else speeds up to catch a green light, but you slow down so you can drip a couple in your rda while standing at the red light.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



I can definitely relate to that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Coldcat

GerritVisagie said:


> When everyone else speeds up to catch a green light, but you slow down so you can drip a couple in your rda while standing at the red light.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


yup guilty of that too. Sucks when you want to hit a red light and you some how manage to hit green your entire journey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## gdigitel

You know you are a vaper when ... you are posting this post on this thread at 22h15 on a Friday night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

gdigitel said:


> You know you are a vaper when ... you are posting this post on this thread at 22h15 on a Friday night.



Ha ha... True


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel

And @GerritVisagie you know you are a vaper cause you are replying to the post at 23h07 on a Friday night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Was really hoping no one would catch that. 
Street Outlaws, vape, beer!
It's a good Friday night man


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel

LOL, good times.


----------



## Taytay

You're standing in the queue at the pharmacy and your husband points out that these nail clippers (second) would be great for building coils. In fact, those little scissors are perfect for wick trimming and oh my, now I want the tweezers too

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

You know you're a vaper when you browse for sandwich spreads at Checkers. And instead of Marmite, PB, jam, syrup, fish paste, you choose... Red Bicycle Strawberry Cheesecake spread.

At a guess, I'm going to say 5% TFA Strawberry, 6% Cap NY Cheesecake, 37% LA Cream Cheese Icing and 19% Sweetener. Yummy.

PS. Checkers also have dragonfruit in atm. If you see anybody buying strawberries at Checkers, hand them a dragonfruit and say "Here, try this with it. It will make the flavour pop and prevent it from fading."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Cespian

When someone (non vapers) asks if they can use the calculator on your phone, you whip it out, open up your browser and start typing [e-liquid-reci...]

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## gdigitel

When you go have your shocks replaced and all you can think of while watching is ... CLOUDS

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Taytay said:


> You're standing in the queue at the pharmacy and your husband points out that these nail clippers (second) would be great for building coils. In fact, those little scissors are perfect for wick trimming and oh my, now I want the tweezers too
> View attachment 82823



Dontt joke - I bought my wicking scissors at Dischem!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rude Rudi said:


> Dontt joke - I bought my wicking scissors at Dischem!



Mmmm I need new sharp scissors....


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> Mmmm I need new sharp scissors....



Tweezerman scissors from Dischem are the best wicking scissors around! Expensive... but worth it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coldcat

I just wrapped my lips over my phone while holding it....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## craigb

Coldcat said:


> I just wrapped my lips over my phone while holding it....



Rule 34


----------



## Chukin'Vape

..... when you say "you going out to blow off some steam" - you mean that LITERALLY!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Flava

When your kid makes you a bday card and draws a pic of something important that you always have and love

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Chukin'Vape

....... when you conceal a fart successfully with a cloud. #dropsmic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dietz

When you think about Wicking anything that looks like a coil, even a Tesla Tower

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz

When Anything in a PET bottle seems like a new Joose brand to you

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Caramia

Dietz said:


> When you think about Wicking anything that looks like a coil, even a Tesla Tower
> 
> View attachment 84212
> View attachment 84213


So, do you play COC @Dietz?


----------



## Huffapuff

Dietz said:


> When Anything in a PET bottle seems like a new Joose brand to you
> 
> View attachment 85019


When you're so cheap you spend a week trying to clean and sterilize one of these so it can hold your DIY juice instead of just spending 10 bucks to buy a new one

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

When you take a shower and you see this




Then you think ... hmmm... What blend is this? And you see lemon and green tea on the bottle and start wondering what concentrates they used. 

Side note - you actually smell these shampoos while washing your hair unlike when I smoked where I could hardly smell it or didn't really notice it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## gdigitel

Silver said:


> When you take a shower and you see this
> 
> View attachment 85043
> 
> 
> Then you think ... hmmm... What blend is this? And you see lemon and green tea on the bottle and start wondering what concentrates they used.
> 
> Side note - you actually smell these shampoos while washing your hair unlike when I smoked where I could hardly smell it or didn't really notice it


Could blow awesome vape bubbles without needing the blow stick thingy. It might even leave your mouth lemon tea fresh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel

Caramia said:


> So, do you play COC @Dietz?


Isn't it COCK @Caramia
Sorry, I just couldnt resist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Apollo

hyphen said:


> ..... when you seem to say : " no , it's not a Twisp " on a weekly basis .



I still find myself doing that more often than I feel I need to at this stage!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

gdigitel said:


> Isn't it COCK @Caramia
> Sorry, I just couldnt resist


Lol, should be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

When you take a smoker friend to the local vape shop "to see some vape stuff" and then convince them walk out with Two new Mods (Pico Kits)!!
Two more friends Ive welcomed to my Vapetribe and thats a total of 7 friends converted in less than 2 months!! I should become a vape/health salesman.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Just awesome @Dietz !


----------



## Cespian

When Cloud Computing = Escribe

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## KZOR

....you take fake wedding photos just so your wife can get her hands on some organic for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## KZOR

..... when you see a total stranger vaping in his car and get the feeling that you will get along great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta

When you go to the beach for the weekend and remember this...




But not your baggies...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Nailedit77

Stosta said:


> When you go to the beach for the weekend and remember this...
> 
> View attachment 92811
> 
> 
> But not your baggies...


I recogise that 100ml bottle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Love it @Stosta !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Sickboy77 said:


> I recogise that 100ml bottle


That 100ml bottle has got my mouth watering..cant wait

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Schnappie said:


> That 100ml bottle has got my mouth watering..cant wait


Still don't have any? @Stosta u slacking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Lol @Stosta is busy doing me one epic favour, and having some well deserved off time so I have patience in heaps


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Dietz said:


> When you take a smoker friend to the local vape shop "to see some vape stuff" and then convince them walk out with Two new Mods (Pico Kits)!!
> Two more friends Ive welcomed to my Vapetribe and thats a total of 7 friends converted in less than 2 months!! I should become a vape/health salesman.
> View attachment 88202


thought you were going to say Vape Shaman;


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

When you pack your toolkit to rebuild/in case, your cotton, your many juices, your three most used Mods,

///but you forget the 4x bay charger with freshly charged batteries at home  for the rx200

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AndreH

When the metro pulls you over and asks are you smoking weed

Or

When a smoker sees you blowing clouds and asking if you have a light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

AndreH said:


> When the metro pulls you over and asks are you smoking weed
> 
> Or
> 
> When a smoker sees you blowing clouds and asking if you have a light
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yoh that last one is hilarious; so many smokers still ask me for a flame lol ;

i don't need a light for anything, and I mean ANYTHING anymore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

When you no longer have any use for a flame besides food; /Gas Braai/Weber/FlameBraai


----------



## craigb

Getting ready for a music festival and the girls are deciding on clothes and I have to figure out 
What atomiser
What build
How many batteries 
How much juice

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

When you receive a salary,and you dedicate a portion of it to your budget monthly;

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian

When "HE" becomes an adjective instead of a pronoun

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

When your jeans have permanent juice marks on them (for me at least, glass has a crack in and waiting for shipment of replacement)


----------



## GregF

When you don't have a lighter anymore to light the fireplace

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian

GregF said:


> When you don't have a lighter anymore to light the fireplace



Use the toaster, like we used to with the cigs in absence of lighters

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Scissorhands

When the highlight of your day is seeing the courier guy

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Scissorhands said:


> When the highlight of your day is seeing the courier guy


OH MY LOLS  on the floor coughing in laughter; *pause* Ashtma attack  
exciting times  as always  all over the world of vaping  

NEW: When knowing how other people are now proclaiming to be vapers/and now vaping, IS News to your life's enjoyment  Who needs SABC when you have #ecigssa

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Scissorhands said:


> When the highlight of your day is seeing the courier guy

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

GregF said:


> When you don't have a lighter anymore to light the fireplace


I have a dremel soldering iron that uses lighter fluid. I have taken the soldering portion off and it works like a mini blow torch. Even though I have 3 zippos and like 100 plus flints and enough zippo fluid to drown a small child I find the dremel the only thing I know the location of... funny how the lighter gas is always out when I actually need to solder something

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Caramia

GregF said:


> When you don't have a lighter anymore to light the fireplace


We don't need a lighter for that anymore as we almost burned down the house last winter - chimney fire = really scary shyte!
I miss my fireplace

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

Scissorhands said:


> When the highlight of your day is seeing the courier guy


Oh yeah, ditto on that. 
The driver in my area and I are one first name terms (including cell numbers, so I know when he's on his way), asking about the welfare of family, talking weather, latest news, etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

When you see OMG in a forum and your first thought is the nicotine concentration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> When you see OMG in a forum and your first thought is the nicotine concentration.



We've come full circle @RayDeny
Similar post in the very first post on this thread, almost three years ago to the day - by @RevnLucky7
Time flies

Wow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JohnoF

When kitchen paper becomes a budget item...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny

Silver said:


> We've come full circle @RayDeny
> Similar post in the very first post on this thread, almost three years ago to the day - by @RevnLucky7
> Time flies
> 
> Wow



how funny is that!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

Silver said:


> We've come full circle @RayDeny
> Similar post in the very first post on this thread, almost three years ago to the day - by @RevnLucky7
> Time flies
> 
> Wow



When you keep hearing the same shit over and over again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vino1718

When someone post Omg you think about zero nicotine.


----------



## Vino1718

Silver said:


> We've come full circle @RayDeny
> Similar post in the very first post on this thread, almost three years ago to the day - by @RevnLucky7
> Time flies
> 
> Wow


My bad didnt see this post. :/. Funny thing is I posted it then thought "what is Silver talking about?" and saw its the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

So, if OMG is zero, is ZOMG twenty?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Seemo.wm

When talking nonsense with the buddies, and in reference to foreplay you say, 'you have to prime her coil up before you take a hit off of that bod (instead of mod) bro!'

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

You have a Vapetop....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. B

You get funny looks from the pharmacist because it's the third time this week buying syringes and needles

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

When u have to start wearing a belt to stop ur pants from going down because of the weight of ur gear.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Captain Chaos

When your cop brother walks in and eyes your mixing scale used for diy, and he's not quite sure how to approach the subject.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 9


----------



## DrDodge

When you get excited for an alert on Ecigssa!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

When you’ve done diy so much that your 7 year old knows when to pass you which base to mix with and then asks “how long is this one going to sit on the steep shelf for dad?”

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Quantity of kitchen towel being purchased doubles

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Quantity of kitchen towel being purchased doubles


And the quality!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> And the quality!!


 1ply folded is just as good as 2ply

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MHD

You're waiting for the next robot......so that you can drip!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## zadiac

You're working out recipes in your mind while driving. This happens a lot.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Quantity of kitchen towel being purchased doubles


Kitchen towels! Bleh! 
I mix my potions on silk serviettes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Captain Chaos said:


> Kitchen towels! Bleh!
> I mix my potions on silk serviettes.


What you guys mean, Kitchen towels and silk serviettes. Real men use TP! 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> What you guys mean, Kitchen towels and silk serviettes. Real men use TP!
> 
> Regards


Real men don't wipe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Real men don't wipe


I've learnt recently that spending the day sucking on your hands and fingers is considered "cute". So saving a lot on TP and kitchen towel!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Saw this at the supermarket (just the name, not the words underneath) and nearly fell over backwards. They sell e-juice along with beverages??? And such a huge bottle!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jamo88

going cheap on your wifes birthday gift so you can buy a new RDA

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

You know you're a vaper when cleaning your cars inside windows becomes a weekly occurrence ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## SouthernCelt

You know you're a vaper when you grab the Tabasco bottle and find yourself saying "Let me drip some of this on my chips"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mida Khan

You say screw the boss and turn around when you halfway to work because you forgot your ADV

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Mida Khan

You only go out to check the mailbox because you have Vape Mail on its way

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mida Khan

You get super excited seeing another Vaper in public and you can't wait to greet them with your mod in hand!

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## Braki

Waiting on new replys on the forum and checking which juice to buy. Login into bank. Write down balance. Remember about order that needs to be payed. Log into bank again. Check prices of juice. Think about it... Ok I'll wait a bit. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Spyro

You tell your lady to get out of the photo because you need that sunset backdrop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Stosta

Spyro said:


> You tell your lady to get out of the photo because you need that sunset backdrop.
> 
> View attachment 124884


Hahahaha!

"Love please get out the way I'm trying to take a _nice_ picture!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Spyro said:


> You tell your lady to get out of the photo because you need that sunset backdrop.
> 
> View attachment 124884



Oh that is classic @Spyro 
Has happened to me before - not with a backdrop situation but at a restaurant
I end up taking two photos to keep the peace!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Braki

The lifecycle of a Vaper:
1 - Curious - Sees everybody vaping
2 - Committed - Buys a pen style vape from the supermarket
3 - Envy - Notices everyone has nicer equipment
4 - Pride - Buys a starter kit with MTL tank
5 - Envy - Sees everyone blowing big clouds
6 - Pride - Buys a 200w mod and Tank and coils
7 - Deflation - Can't understand why kit has no flavour or clouds
8 - Envy - See everyone rebuilding their RBAs to get better flavour and clouds
9 - Pride - Buys RBA, wire, tools and cotton and starts making own coils
10 - Envy sees everyone talking about mindblowing flavour from RDAs
11 - Pride - Buys RDA and experiences mindblowing flavour
12 - Envy - Sees everyone talkin about how squonking is 10 times better than dripping
13 - Pride - Buys first squonker and agrees squonking is the future
14 - Envy - Sees better squonkers and has no self control to stop buying
15 - Pride - Still buying more gear
16 - Pride - More gear
17 - Pride - ...gear...
18 - Envy - Sees shiny Mech mods and is interested
19 - Pride - buys first mech and in heaven
20 - Pride - Buys more expensive mech, skint now but better than ever
21 - Fear - Buys £400 mech and hides it from partner
22 - Fear - Tries to sell old mechs to cover hole in finances

WHAT NUMBER ARE YOU?
(I'm at no 4  )

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Braki said:


> The lifecycle of a Vaper:
> 1 - Curious - Sees everybody vaping
> 2 - Committed - Buys a pen style vape from the supermarket
> 3 - Envy - Notices everyone has nicer equipment
> 4 - Pride - Buys a starter kit with MTL tank
> 5 - Envy - Sees everyone blowing big clouds
> 6 - Pride - Buys a 200w mod and Tank and coils
> 7 - Deflation - Can't understand why kit has no flavour or clouds
> 8 - Envy - See everyone rebuilding their RBAs to get better flavour and clouds
> 9 - Pride - Buys RBA, wire, tools and cotton and starts making own coils
> 10 - Envy sees everyone talking about mindblowing flavour from RDAs
> 11 - Pride - Buys RDA and experiences mindblowing flavour
> 12 - Envy - Sees everyone talkin about how squonking is 10 times better than dripping
> 13 - Pride - Buys first squonker and agrees squonking is the future
> 14 - Envy - Sees better squonkers and has no self control to stop buying
> 15 - Pride - Still buying more gear
> 16 - Pride - More gear
> 17 - Pride - ...gear...
> 18 - Envy - Sees shiny Mech mods and is interested
> 19 - Pride - buys first mech and in heaven
> 20 - Pride - Buys more expensive mech, skint now but better than ever
> 21 - Fear - Buys £400 mech and hides it from partner
> 22 - Fear - Tries to sell old mechs to cover hole in finances
> 
> WHAT NUMBER ARE YOU?
> (I'm at no 4  )
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


20 for sure. Reo and a bunch of spares incoming (Checking tracking every two hours) and vape budget thoroughly depleted. Only two more to go, sjoe, almost there. LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Number 6 for me lol

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> What you guys mean, Kitchen towels and silk serviettes. Real men use TP!
> 
> Regards


Hahahahahaha does that make me a man? 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

No. 4 and won No. 6

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Braki said:


> The lifecycle of a Vaper:
> 1 - Curious - Sees everybody vaping
> 2 - Committed - Buys a pen style vape from the supermarket
> 3 - Envy - Notices everyone has nicer equipment
> 4 - Pride - Buys a starter kit with MTL tank
> 5 - Envy - Sees everyone blowing big clouds
> 6 - Pride - Buys a 200w mod and Tank and coils
> 7 - Deflation - Can't understand why kit has no flavour or clouds
> 8 - Envy - See everyone rebuilding their RBAs to get better flavour and clouds
> 9 - Pride - Buys RBA, wire, tools and cotton and starts making own coils
> 10 - Envy sees everyone talking about mindblowing flavour from RDAs
> 11 - Pride - Buys RDA and experiences mindblowing flavour
> 12 - Envy - Sees everyone talkin about how squonking is 10 times better than dripping
> 13 - Pride - Buys first squonker and agrees squonking is the future
> 14 - Envy - Sees better squonkers and has no self control to stop buying
> 15 - Pride - Still buying more gear
> 16 - Pride - More gear
> 17 - Pride - ...gear...
> 18 - Envy - Sees shiny Mech mods and is interested
> 19 - Pride - buys first mech and in heaven
> 20 - Pride - Buys more expensive mech, skint now but better than ever
> 21 - Fear - Buys £400 mech and hides it from partner
> 22 - Fear - Tries to sell old mechs to cover hole in finances
> 
> WHAT NUMBER ARE YOU?
> (I'm at no 4  )
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



......17

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Braki said:


> The lifecycle of a Vaper:
> 1 - Curious - Sees everybody vaping
> 2 - Committed - Buys a pen style vape from the supermarket
> 3 - Envy - Notices everyone has nicer equipment
> 4 - Pride - Buys a starter kit with MTL tank
> 5 - Envy - Sees everyone blowing big clouds
> 6 - Pride - Buys a 200w mod and Tank and coils
> 7 - Deflation - Can't understand why kit has no flavour or clouds
> 8 - Envy - See everyone rebuilding their RBAs to get better flavour and clouds
> 9 - Pride - Buys RBA, wire, tools and cotton and starts making own coils
> 10 - Envy sees everyone talking about mindblowing flavour from RDAs
> 11 - Pride - Buys RDA and experiences mindblowing flavour
> 12 - Envy - Sees everyone talkin about how squonking is 10 times better than dripping
> 13 - Pride - Buys first squonker and agrees squonking is the future
> 14 - Envy - Sees better squonkers and has no self control to stop buying
> 15 - Pride - Still buying more gear
> 16 - Pride - More gear
> 17 - Pride - ...gear...
> 18 - Envy - Sees shiny Mech mods and is interested
> 19 - Pride - buys first mech and in heaven
> 20 - Pride - Buys more expensive mech, skint now but better than ever
> 21 - Fear - Buys £400 mech and hides it from partner
> 22 - Fear - Tries to sell old mechs to cover hole in finances
> 
> WHAT NUMBER ARE YOU?
> (I'm at no 4  )
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Still on 9

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

The opposite happened to me when I started vaping. I saw 0MG on a bottle and I read it as Oh my God - and I thought WOW that juice must be fantastic!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

still on RTA's ...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B

Raindance said:


> 20 for sure. Reo and a bunch of spares incoming (Checking tracking every two hours) and vape budget thoroughly depleted. Only two more to go, sjoe, almost there. LOL.
> 
> Regards


I went straight from 13 to 18. I never went beyond my first squonker.

I am currently on 20

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance

Braki said:


> The lifecycle of a Vaper:
> 1 - Curious - Sees everybody vaping
> 2 - Committed - Buys a pen style vape from the supermarket
> 3 - Envy - Notices everyone has nicer equipment
> 4 - Pride - Buys a starter kit with MTL tank
> 5 - Envy - Sees everyone blowing big clouds
> 6 - Pride - Buys a 200w mod and Tank and coils
> 7 - Deflation - Can't understand why kit has no flavour or clouds
> 8 - Envy - See everyone rebuilding their RBAs to get better flavour and clouds
> 9 - Pride - Buys RBA, wire, tools and cotton and starts making own coils
> 10 - Envy sees everyone talking about mindblowing flavour from RDAs
> 11 - Pride - Buys RDA and experiences mindblowing flavour
> 12 - Envy - Sees everyone talkin about how squonking is 10 times better than dripping
> 13 - Pride - Buys first squonker and agrees squonking is the future
> 14 - Envy - Sees better squonkers and has no self control to stop buying
> 15 - Pride - Still buying more gear
> 16 - Pride - More gear
> 17 - Pride - ...gear...
> 18 - Envy - Sees shiny Mech mods and is interested
> 19 - Pride - buys first mech and in heaven
> 20 - Pride - Buys more expensive mech, skint now but better than ever
> 21 - Fear - Buys £400 mech and hides it from partner
> 22 - Fear - Tries to sell old mechs to cover hole in finances
> 
> WHAT NUMBER ARE YOU?
> (I'm at no 4  )
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


In elaboration and with sincere apologies the Mr. Mercury

Is this a real cloud?
Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide
No escape to frugality
Open your eyes
Look up to the skies and see
I'm just a vaper, I need no cigarettes
Because I'm mouth to lung, there I blow
Ohm's are high, Watts are low
Anyway the wind blows, doesn't really matter to me, to me

Mama, just bought a mech
Put a tripper on the top
Pulled the trigger it went POP
Mama, it was still brand new
But now I'll have to throw it all away
Mama, ooo
Didn't think to check my Ohm's
And now I find myself all over facebook
Such a shame, such a shame, with my teeth in stainles platters

Too late, I've gone online
Sends shivers down my spine
C'os I'm spending all the time
Goodbye everybody I've got to go
Gotta leave you all behind and save some dough
Mama, ooo (anyway the wind blows)
I don't want to quit
I sometimes wish I never started vaping at all

I see a little silver sqounker in my hand
Scaramouch, scaramouch I am vaping some Jango
Bumblebee and Vapeking very very frightning me
Gallileo, Gallileo,
Gallileo, Gallileo,
Gallileo Figaro - magnifico
But I'm just a poor boy can anybody pif me 
He's just a poor boy from a poor family
Spare him his life from this monstrosity

Easy come easy go will you let me go
Bismillah! No we will not let you go - let him go
Bismillah! We will not let you go - let him go
Bismillah! We will not let you go let me go
Will not let you go let me go (never)
Never let you go let me go
Never let me go ooo
No, no, no, no, no, no, no
Oh mama mia, mama mia, mama mia let me go
Beelzebub has more vapemail put aside for me
For me
For me

So just show me that BB and I think I will buy
Wont be feeding my children, I'll just make up a lie
Oh baby, Just can't help myself baby
Just gotta get out just gotta get right outta here

Ooh yeah, ooh yeah
Fomo really matters
Anyone can see
Fomo really matters, Fomo really matters to me
Anyway the vape blows...

Did I mention that I'm bored?

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor

Raindance said:


> In elaboration and with sincere apologies the Mr. Mercury
> 
> Is this a real cloud?
> Is this just fantasy?
> Caught in a landslide
> No escape to frugality
> Open your eyes
> Look up to the skies and see
> I'm just a vaper, I need no cigarettes
> Because I'm mouth to lung, there I blow
> Ohm's are high, Watts are low
> Anyway the wind blows, doesn't really matter to me, to me
> 
> Mama, just bought a mech
> Put a tripper on the top
> Pulled the trigger it went POP
> Mama, it was still brand new
> But now I'll have to throw it all away
> Mama, ooo
> Didn't think to check my Ohm's
> And now I find myself all over facebook
> Such a shame, such a shame, with my teeth in stainles platters
> 
> Too late, I've gone online
> Sends shivers down my spine
> C'os I'm spending all the time
> Goodbye everybody I've got to go
> Gotta leave you all behind and save some dough
> Mama, ooo (anyway the wind blows)
> I don't want to quit
> I sometimes wish I never started vaping at all
> 
> I see a little silver sqounker in my hand
> Scaramouch, scaramouch I am vaping some Jango
> Bumblebee and Vapeking very very frightning me
> Gallileo, Gallileo,
> Gallileo, Gallileo,
> Gallileo Figaro - magnifico
> But I'm just a poor boy can anybody pif me
> He's just a poor boy from a poor family
> Spare him his life from this monstrosity
> 
> Easy come easy go will you let me go
> Bismillah! No we will not let you go - let him go
> Bismillah! We will not let you go - let him go
> Bismillah! We will not let you go let me go
> Will not let you go let me go (never)
> Never let you go let me go
> Never let me go ooo
> No, no, no, no, no, no, no
> Oh mama mia, mama mia, mama mia let me go
> Beelzebub has more vapemail put aside for me
> For me
> For me
> 
> So just show me that BB and I think I will buy
> Wont be feeding my children, I'll just make up a lie
> Oh baby, Just can't help myself baby
> Just gotta get out just gotta get right outta here
> 
> Ooh yeah, ooh yeah
> Fomo really matters
> Anyone can see
> Fomo really matters, Fomo really matters to me
> Anyway the vape blows...
> 
> Did I mention that I'm bored?
> 
> Regards



wow !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> In elaboration and with sincere apologies the Mr. Mercury
> 
> Is this a real cloud?
> Is this just fantasy?
> Caught in a landslide
> No escape to frugality
> Open your eyes
> Look up to the skies and see
> I'm just a vaper, I need no cigarettes
> Because I'm mouth to lung, there I blow
> Ohm's are high, Watts are low
> Anyway the wind blows, doesn't really matter to me, to me
> 
> Mama, just bought a mech
> Put a tripper on the top
> Pulled the trigger it went POP
> Mama, it was still brand new
> But now I'll have to throw it all away
> Mama, ooo
> Didn't think to check my Ohm's
> And now I find myself all over facebook
> Such a shame, such a shame, with my teeth in stainles platters
> 
> Too late, I've gone online
> Sends shivers down my spine
> C'os I'm spending all the time
> Goodbye everybody I've got to go
> Gotta leave you all behind and save some dough
> Mama, ooo (anyway the wind blows)
> I don't want to quit
> I sometimes wish I never started vaping at all
> 
> I see a little silver sqounker in my hand
> Scaramouch, scaramouch I am vaping some Jango
> Bumblebee and Vapeking very very frightning me
> Gallileo, Gallileo,
> Gallileo, Gallileo,
> Gallileo Figaro - magnifico
> But I'm just a poor boy can anybody pif me
> He's just a poor boy from a poor family
> Spare him his life from this monstrosity
> 
> Easy come easy go will you let me go
> Bismillah! No we will not let you go - let him go
> Bismillah! We will not let you go - let him go
> Bismillah! We will not let you go let me go
> Will not let you go let me go (never)
> Never let you go let me go
> Never let me go ooo
> No, no, no, no, no, no, no
> Oh mama mia, mama mia, mama mia let me go
> Beelzebub has more vapemail put aside for me
> For me
> For me
> 
> So just show me that BB and I think I will buy
> Wont be feeding my children, I'll just make up a lie
> Oh baby, Just can't help myself baby
> Just gotta get out just gotta get right outta here
> 
> Ooh yeah, ooh yeah
> Fomo really matters
> Anyone can see
> Fomo really matters, Fomo really matters to me
> Anyway the vape blows...
> 
> Did I mention that I'm bored?
> 
> Regards



Oh my word
That was BRILLIANT @Raindance !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Raindance , that was so good that i went to find the original song, just to refresh parts of the melody



Epic song indeed.

I can just imagine how brilliant it would be if someone could sing that for us to @Raindance 's lyrics.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

When you lose an inexpensive mod and you wish you were alone so you can cry

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> @Raindance , that was so good that i went to find the original song, just to refresh parts of the melody
> 
> 
> 
> Epic song indeed.
> 
> I can just imagine how brilliant it would be if someone could sing that for us to @Raindance 's lyrics.


Indeed, we will rock you is my favourite

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> In elaboration and with sincere apologies the Mr. Mercury
> 
> Is this a real cloud?
> Is this just fantasy?
> Caught in a landslide
> No escape to frugality
> Open your eyes
> Look up to the skies and see
> I'm just a vaper, I need no cigarettes
> Because I'm mouth to lung, there I blow
> Ohm's are high, Watts are low
> Anyway the wind blows, doesn't really matter to me, to me
> 
> Mama, just bought a mech
> Put a tripper on the top
> Pulled the trigger it went POP
> Mama, it was still brand new
> But now I'll have to throw it all away
> Mama, ooo
> Didn't think to check my Ohm's
> And now I find myself all over facebook
> Such a shame, such a shame, with my teeth in stainles platters
> 
> Too late, I've gone online
> Sends shivers down my spine
> C'os I'm spending all the time
> Goodbye everybody I've got to go
> Gotta leave you all behind and save some dough
> Mama, ooo (anyway the wind blows)
> I don't want to quit
> I sometimes wish I never started vaping at all
> 
> I see a little silver sqounker in my hand
> Scaramouch, scaramouch I am vaping some Jango
> Bumblebee and Vapeking very very frightning me
> Gallileo, Gallileo,
> Gallileo, Gallileo,
> Gallileo Figaro - magnifico
> But I'm just a poor boy can anybody pif me
> He's just a poor boy from a poor family
> Spare him his life from this monstrosity
> 
> Easy come easy go will you let me go
> Bismillah! No we will not let you go - let him go
> Bismillah! We will not let you go - let him go
> Bismillah! We will not let you go let me go
> Will not let you go let me go (never)
> Never let you go let me go
> Never let me go ooo
> No, no, no, no, no, no, no
> Oh mama mia, mama mia, mama mia let me go
> Beelzebub has more vapemail put aside for me
> For me
> For me
> 
> So just show me that BB and I think I will buy
> Wont be feeding my children, I'll just make up a lie
> Oh baby, Just can't help myself baby
> Just gotta get out just gotta get right outta here
> 
> Ooh yeah, ooh yeah
> Fomo really matters
> Anyone can see
> Fomo really matters, Fomo really matters to me
> Anyway the vape blows...
> 
> Did I mention that I'm bored?
> 
> Regards



Outstanding! @Raindance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Braki said:


> The lifecycle of a Vaper:
> 1 - Curious - Sees everybody vaping
> 2 - Committed - Buys a pen style vape from the supermarket
> 3 - Envy - Notices everyone has nicer equipment
> 4 - Pride - Buys a starter kit with MTL tank
> 5 - Envy - Sees everyone blowing big clouds
> 6 - Pride - Buys a 200w mod and Tank and coils
> 7 - Deflation - Can't understand why kit has no flavour or clouds
> 8 - Envy - See everyone rebuilding their RBAs to get better flavour and clouds
> 9 - Pride - Buys RBA, wire, tools and cotton and starts making own coils
> 10 - Envy sees everyone talking about mindblowing flavour from RDAs
> 11 - Pride - Buys RDA and experiences mindblowing flavour
> 12 - Envy - Sees everyone talkin about how squonking is 10 times better than dripping
> 13 - Pride - Buys first squonker and agrees squonking is the future
> 14 - Envy - Sees better squonkers and has no self control to stop buying
> 15 - Pride - Still buying more gear
> 16 - Pride - More gear
> 17 - Pride - ...gear...
> 18 - Envy - Sees shiny Mech mods and is interested
> 19 - Pride - buys first mech and in heaven
> 20 - Pride - Buys more expensive mech, skint now but better than ever
> 21 - Fear - Buys £400 mech and hides it from partner
> 22 - Fear - Tries to sell old mechs to cover hole in finances
> 
> WHAT NUMBER ARE YOU?
> (I'm at no 4  )
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



I went from 1 to 6 (because I am impatient ) and pretty similar from there. I am now on 20, but 21 won't happen - my wife is the worst culprit when it comes to vaping. She doesn't vape, but she has an eye for beautiful kit. She is responsible for probably 80% of all my vape related purchases. Some wifes push for their husbands to dress beter when they are out together. My wife insists that my vape gear matches her beauty when we are out together. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro

You know you're a Vaper when your phone's fingerprint sensor won't work 'cause your fingers are sticky with ejuice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Christos

Spyro said:


> You know you're a Vaper when your phone's fingerprint sensor won't work 'cause your fingers are sticky with ejuice.


I don't know if this is a sign of being a vaper or poor hygene

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spyro

Christos said:


> I don't know if this is a sign of being a vaper or poor hygene


It also happens after washing your hands!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divan24

You know you're a Vaper when you only have one hand available to do everything

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Khutso

Braki said:


> The lifecycle of a Vaper:
> 1 - Curious - Sees everybody vaping
> 2 - Committed - Buys a pen style vape from the supermarket
> 3 - Envy - Notices everyone has nicer equipment
> 4 - Pride - Buys a starter kit with MTL tank
> 5 - Envy - Sees everyone blowing big clouds
> 6 - Pride - Buys a 200w mod and Tank and coils
> 7 - Deflation - Can't understand why kit has no flavour or clouds
> 8 - Envy - See everyone rebuilding their RBAs to get better flavour and clouds
> 9 - Pride - Buys RBA, wire, tools and cotton and starts making own coils
> 10 - Envy sees everyone talking about mindblowing flavour from RDAs
> 11 - Pride - Buys RDA and experiences mindblowing flavour
> 12 - Envy - Sees everyone talkin about how squonking is 10 times better than dripping
> 13 - Pride - Buys first squonker and agrees squonking is the future
> 14 - Envy - Sees better squonkers and has no self control to stop buying
> 15 - Pride - Still buying more gear
> 16 - Pride - More gear
> 17 - Pride - ...gear...
> 18 - Envy - Sees shiny Mech mods and is interested
> 19 - Pride - buys first mech and in heaven
> 20 - Pride - Buys more expensive mech, skint now but better than ever
> 21 - Fear - Buys £400 mech and hides it from partner
> 22 - Fear - Tries to sell old mechs to cover hole in finances
> 
> WHAT NUMBER ARE YOU?
> (I'm at no 4  )
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


This is so spot on it's scary 

I'm at #19 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

I'm now on number 18...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HapticSimian

I'm happy at #9, with the addition of mixing own juice as well. Don't see myself moving beyond that; can't be bothered to drip every few drags, the squonk bottles look silly to me, and mechs don't interest me in the least. I'm much happier getting temp control sussed out than I'd ever be getting a 1.5 second blast from a pipe bomb.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Your bedside table has litres of water on it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> View attachment 129723
> 
> Your bedside table has litres of water on it!



@Jengz Who did you murder? There's blood-spatter all over one of your mods.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @Jengz Who did you murder? There's blood-spatter all over one of your mods.


Happened at the driving range. I suspect he used one of his golf bats to do the deed.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Braki said:


> The lifecycle of a Vaper:
> 1 - Curious - Sees everybody vaping
> 2 - Committed - Buys a pen style vape from the supermarket
> 3 - Envy - Notices everyone has nicer equipment
> 4 - Pride - Buys a starter kit with MTL tank
> 5 - Envy - Sees everyone blowing big clouds
> 6 - Pride - Buys a 200w mod and Tank and coils
> 7 - Deflation - Can't understand why kit has no flavour or clouds
> 8 - Envy - See everyone rebuilding their RBAs to get better flavour and clouds
> 9 - Pride - Buys RBA, wire, tools and cotton and starts making own coils
> 10 - Envy sees everyone talking about mindblowing flavour from RDAs
> 11 - Pride - Buys RDA and experiences mindblowing flavour
> 12 - Envy - Sees everyone talkin about how squonking is 10 times better than dripping
> 13 - Pride - Buys first squonker and agrees squonking is the future
> 14 - Envy - Sees better squonkers and has no self control to stop buying
> 15 - Pride - Still buying more gear
> 16 - Pride - More gear
> 17 - Pride - ...gear...
> 18 - Envy - Sees shiny Mech mods and is interested
> 19 - Pride - buys first mech and in heaven
> 20 - Pride - Buys more expensive mech, skint now but better than ever
> 21 - Fear - Buys £400 mech and hides it from partner
> 22 - Fear - Tries to sell old mechs to cover hole in finances
> 
> WHAT NUMBER ARE YOU?
> (I'm at no 4  )
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



20...I don't think I will progress further though....


----------



## RainstormZA

You know you're a Vaper when you start conjuring up recipes that are meant for eating...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anvil

Yesterday I realised I was a true vaper when I knocked a full cup of steaming hot coffee into my lap at work. My legs were on fire (fortunately it missed the important bits), and everything was covered in coffee including my paperwork, my desk, and the chair.

I ignored all of it and checked that my vapes were okay first.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Halfdaft

Braki said:


> The lifecycle of a Vaper:
> 1 - Curious - Sees everybody vaping
> 2 - Committed - Buys a pen style vape from the supermarket
> 3 - Envy - Notices everyone has nicer equipment
> 4 - Pride - Buys a starter kit with MTL tank
> 5 - Envy - Sees everyone blowing big clouds
> 6 - Pride - Buys a 200w mod and Tank and coils
> 7 - Deflation - Can't understand why kit has no flavour or clouds
> 8 - Envy - See everyone rebuilding their RBAs to get better flavour and clouds
> 9 - Pride - Buys RBA, wire, tools and cotton and starts making own coils
> 10 - Envy sees everyone talking about mindblowing flavour from RDAs
> 11 - Pride - Buys RDA and experiences mindblowing flavour
> 12 - Envy - Sees everyone talkin about how squonking is 10 times better than dripping
> 13 - Pride - Buys first squonker and agrees squonking is the future
> 14 - Envy - Sees better squonkers and has no self control to stop buying
> 15 - Pride - Still buying more gear
> 16 - Pride - More gear
> 17 - Pride - ...gear...
> 18 - Envy - Sees shiny Mech mods and is interested
> 19 - Pride - buys first mech and in heaven
> 20 - Pride - Buys more expensive mech, skint now but better than ever
> 21 - Fear - Buys £400 mech and hides it from partner
> 22 - Fear - Tries to sell old mechs to cover hole in finances
> 
> WHAT NUMBER ARE YOU?
> (I'm at no 4  )
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



I'm at 23 - Managed to fix hole in finances but still has no self control, pokes more holes in finances.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I went from 1 to 6 (because I am impatient ) and pretty similar from there. I am now on 20, but 21 won't happen - my wife is the worst culprit when it comes to vaping. She doesn't vape, but she has an eye for beautiful kit. She is responsible for probably 80% of all my vape related purchases. Some wifes push for their husbands to dress beter when they are out together. My wife insists that my vape gear matches her beauty when we are out together.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



At least your lady has the common sense to know vaping is better than smoking...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Anvil said:


> Yesterday I realised I was a true vaper when I knocked a full cup of steaming hot coffee into my lap at work. My legs were on fire (fortunately it missed the important bits), and everything was covered in coffee including my paperwork, my desk, and the chair.
> 
> I ignored all of it and checked that my vapes were okay first.


Glad to hear your feet were not hurt at all @Anvil.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Anvil said:


> Yesterday I realised I was a true vaper when I knocked a full cup of steaming hot coffee into my lap at work. My legs were on fire (fortunately it missed the important bits), and everything was covered in coffee including my paperwork, my desk, and the chair.
> 
> I ignored all of it and checked that my vapes were okay first.



I would too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

You know you're a Vaper when... you pulse your mech 5 times to shut it off before bed.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

You see the description of a scent and think that would be a good juice! And the funny thing is that I'm currently vaping Cosmic Fog - Sonset (pears, creme brulee and salted caramel). All matchy-matchy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Wife :” thanks for getting up early to bake on the weekend”

Me: “ not baking.... pit stop on the go”

Wife : “ you and your clouds of bloody lies”

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

You know you're a vaper when ... you see a pair of drop-dead gorgeous brown leather shoes - and you calculate how much juice that money could buy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## CloudBrewVapes

...when you vaping in the car and the security comes to check if everything is ok there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

You know you're a vaper when you've spent too much money on juice, so instead of buying a smartphone, you buy a phone for R179 (yes!) from Ackermans, which can not even access the Internet. 

 It's not as bad as it sounds. Just need a new back-up phone / alarm clock!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb

Hooked said:


> You know you're a vaper when you've spent too much money on juice, so instead of buying a smartphone, you buy a phone for R179 (yes!) from Ackermans, which can not even access the Internet.
> 
> It's not as bad as it sounds. Just need a new back-up phone / alarm clock!


That's actually cheaper than some alarm clocks I've seen recently (and it can make and receive cellular phone calls, bonus!)

Time to start DIY @Hooked

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked

craigb said:


> That's actually cheaper than some alarm clocks I've seen recently (and it can make and receive cellular phone calls, bonus!)
> 
> Time to start DIY @Hooked



@craigb I'd like to start DIY when my commercial juice is finished - and therein lies the problem!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> You see the description of a scent and think that would be a good juice! And the funny thing is that I'm currently vaping Cosmic Fog - Sonset (pears, creme brulee and salted caramel). All matchy-matchy!
> 
> View attachment 130650



Today I popped into a supermarket to get some groceries and I noticed a Orange and Almond Nougat bar. Got me thinking, 2% FW Blood Orange, 0.5 INW shisha orange, 1% FA Torrone, 2% CAP Van Custard or Bavarian cream, 4% TFA or FW Almond....

Wife is a bit angry that I forgot half the groceries, but I have a new recipe to try over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> @craigb I'd like to start DIY when my commercial juice is finished - and therein lies the problem!



@Hooked - your family is standing by. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Hooked - your family is standing by.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Thank you @RenaldoRheeder I truly do feel that I belong to a warm and caring family on this forum.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Thank you @RenaldoRheeder I truly do feel that I belong to a warm and caring family on this forum.



I'm waiting for you to make us a great coffee juice @Hooked !!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chilli

When you buy more paper kitchen towel then toilet paper

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> I'm waiting for you to make us a great coffee juice @Hooked !!!!!!



I'm also waiting @Silver! Seriously though, when I do start real DIY i.e. not one-shots, coffee is what I'll concentrate on. Who knows, I might even launch my own range. I already have a name for it - just got to make the juice! Will have to buy another house first though so that I can have a clean-room lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> I'm also waiting @Silver! Seriously though, when I do start real DIY i.e. not one-shots, coffee is what I'll concentrate on. Who knows, I might even launch my own range. I already have a name for it - just got to make the juice! Will have to buy another house first though so that I can have a clean-room lol



"@Hooked on coffee"

I've had a few chats with commercial juice makers over the past few years and they tell me making a good coffee juice is not easy.

So when you've made it and its good, then I will be your first customer and buy it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

When you try a new jam from the supermarket and you feel that it has an authentic jammy texture but an off-note in the flavour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> "@Hooked on coffee"
> 
> I've had a few chats with commercial juice makers over the past few years and they tell me making a good coffee juice is not easy.
> 
> So when you've made it and its good, then I will be your first customer and buy it!



@Silver then I'd have to make a tobacco one as well! 

Quote: I've had a few chats with commercial juice makers over the past few years and they tell me making a good coffee juice is not easy."

Clearly not, judging by some of the ones I've tried lol. I wonder why it's difficult?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Coffee is an exceptionally tricky flavour for flavour houses to get right, much like chocolate. So it's not that the mixers and manufacturers lack the skill to produce an authentic and pleasing flavour, it's the paucity of decent materials to work with. I've never tasted a coffee flavour I liked. FA are Italian, you'd think if anybody would be able to nail an espresso flavour, the Italians would. But FA's coffees are terrible. Not that any others are markedly better but still.

I think the problem is that coffee has an acrid taste that lingers at the back of your throat. However, that taste is deposited there by a hot liquid. When that same acrid vibe is translated into vapour form, it quickly tips from acceptably acrid into unacceptably burnt. It's just one of those things, much like effervescence, that doesn't translate well to vapour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

RichJB said:


> Coffee is an exceptionally tricky flavour for flavour houses to get right, much like chocolate. So it's not that the mixers and manufacturers lack the skill to produce an authentic and pleasing flavour, it's the paucity of decent materials to work with. I've never tasted a coffee flavour I liked. FA are Italian, you'd think if anybody would be able to nail an espresso flavour, the Italians would. But FA's coffees are terrible. Not that any others are markedly better but still.
> 
> I think the problem is that coffee has an acrid taste that lingers at the back of your throat. However, that taste is deposited there by a hot liquid. When that same acrid vibe is translated into vapour form, it quickly tips from acceptably acrid into unacceptably burnt. It's just one of those things, much like effervescence, that doesn't translate well to vapour.



Interesting info, thanks @RichJB. There are many coffee juices which I think are excellent and now I appreciate them even more! 

Speaking of Italian, I have a Liqua coffee which I haven't tried yet. I will do soon - it will be interesting to see what it's like, after what you've told me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Raindance said:


> Happened at the driving range. I suspect he used one of his golf bats to do the deed.
> 
> Regards





Raindance said:


> one of his golf bats


What is a golf bat ?


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> You know you're a Vaper when you start conjuring up recipes that are meant for eating...


LoL - Had a lollipop yesterday ,red jelly and custard flav, immediately started working out the ingredients for a diy juice....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

ARYANTO said:


> LoL - Had a lollipop yesterday ,red jelly and custard flav, immediately started working out the ingredients for a diy juice....



Exactly! That's how I made my diy peppermint crisp chocolate bar clone recipe...

I just tested a combination strawberry cream on ice with vanilla custard. Steeped two weeks and it tasted so omg divine...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Hooked, this intrigues me. What kind if mint that you detest? As my only favourite and frequently used flavour has the take on of spearmint flavour. Like beechies spearmint - not the overpowering xxx peppermint flavour that I dont particularly enjoy at all.


----------



## ARYANTO

*You are a vaper when:*
That phone can stay at 7%, I have an mod / battery that needs charging.
You try and turn any electrical device on/off with 5 clicks
You know more about vape / nic legislation than most South African politicians.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Happened at the driving range. I suspect he used one of his golf bats to do the deed.
> 
> Regards


You mean golf club?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

What, @ARYANTO? My whole family were golfers, except my sister and I. We have 3 golf bags sitting in the workshop, gathering rats... What a waste!


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> What is a golf bat ?





RainstormZA said:


> You mean golf club?



A golf club is an establishment golf players go to, to hit little balls with small bats in order to have some time away from the wife and remind them that there are more annoying things in life than their domestic partners. A golf bat is a long stick with a small enlarged portion at the end used to hit the small balls previously mentioned. The use of a small bat is motivated by the need for this pastime to be more frustrating than marriage and the balls are small in order to boost the players perception of his own masculinity. The Bonganian Society of Pediatric Psychologist has also made connection between the length of bat handle and before mentioned need for masculine reassurance but their comments on the "preferences" of female golf players is however highly controversial and deemed not PC enough for public discussion.

In case you do not buy in to the above, let me remind you that you saw this on the internet and therefore the statements are beyond contestation!

Stru!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> A golf club is an establishment golf players go to, to hit little balls with small bats in order to have some time away from the wife and remind them that there are more annoying things in life than their domestic partners. A golf bat is a long stick with a small enlarged portion at the end used to hit the small balls previously mentioned. The use of a small bat is motivated by the need for this pastime to be more frustrating than marriage and the balls are small in order to boost the players perception of his own masculinity. The Bonganian Society of Pediatric Psychologist has also made connection between the length of bat handle and before mentioned need for masculine reassurance but their comments on the "preferences" of female golf players is however highly controversial and deemed not PC enough for public discussion.
> 
> In case you do not buy in to the above, let me remind you that you saw this on the internet and therefore the statements are beyond contestation!
> 
> Stru!
> 
> Regards



Classic @Raindance !
LOL

@BioHAZarD - check this out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Classic @Raindance !
> LOL
> 
> @BioHAZarD - check this out


That is hilarious

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> A golf club is an establishment golf players go to, to hit little balls with small bats in order to have some time away from the wife and remind them that there are more annoying things in life than their domestic partners. A golf bat is a long stick with a small enlarged portion at the end used to hit the small balls previously mentioned. The use of a small bat is motivated by the need for this pastime to be more frustrating than marriage and the balls are small in order to boost the players perception of his own masculinity. The Bonganian Society of Pediatric Psychologist has also made connection between the length of bat handle and before mentioned need for masculine reassurance but their comments on the "preferences" of female golf players is however highly controversial and deemed not PC enough for public discussion.
> 
> In case you do not buy in to the above, let me remind you that you saw this on the internet and therefore the statements are beyond contestation!
> 
> Stru!
> 
> Regards


Pfffft. Golf bats..... Lol hahahahahaha


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> @Hooked, this intrigues me. What kind if mint that you detest? As my only favourite and frequently used flavour has the take on of spearmint flavour. Like beechies spearmint - not the overpowering xxx peppermint flavour that I dont particularly enjoy at all.



Spearmint is probably the best of the mint range, but for me, any mint has only one place - in the mouth after eating garlic! 

It's really difficult to explain. Mint is fine if it's not the predominant flavour e.g. I love Mr Hardwick's Bombshell, but it doesn't have a strong minty taste.If it did I wouldn't like it. I love Peppermint Crisp in real life too. I absolutely love Nasty Juice Cushman Low Mint. 
I enjoy coolant. Blends of Distinction sent me some of their juice to review, some of which was their new IcePop range which has coolant and it's really good! 

But even with the few that I like, I would never vape it frequently Just a few vapes in the afternoon (the only time of day when I would even think about anything minty) and that's enough for me. 

The one thing that I really can't stand is menthol. That's a no-no, even if someone made a menthol-coffee I wouldn't try it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> Pfffft. Golf bats..... Lol hahahahahaha


I have a friend and colleague whom is a serious golfer. If I want to get him a bit emotionally unsettled I call his precious clubs "Bats". If you think vaping is an expensive hobby, golf will change your mind. Clubs, shafts, balls, gloves and shoes, shirts, membership fees... trust me, vaping is a bargain!

Strangely, I am getting more and more interested in trying my hand at golfing as well. More toys and I seem to love punishment. After marrying the same woman twice, how bad can golfing be? LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> I have a friend and colleague whom is a serious golfer. If I want to get him a bit emotionally unsettled I call his precious clubs "Bats". If you think vaping is an expensive hobby, golf will change your mind. Clubs, shafts, balls, gloves and shoes, shirts, membership fees... trust me, vaping is a bargain!
> 
> Strangely, I am getting more and more interested in trying my hand at golfing as well. More toys and I seem to love punishment. After marrying the same woman twice, how bad can golfing be? LOL.
> 
> Regards


Actually golfing is a great sport if you're into it to get fit and just enjoy the game. I used to club a few balls on the range and it's great for stress. But it is not cheap, I can tell you bec my mom is left handed and it's hard to find left hand clubs...

Now I work in the workshop and it's been great for my sleeping issues - working off all that stress and energy pended up. 

@Hooked then you may definitely like the one I made. Not one drop of coolant or menthol. I tried with ice and it was too overpowering so not adding to my original recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

When your whole holiday is effed because you left your charger at home. (Running a mech)

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Spyro said:


> When your whole holiday is effed because you left your charger at home. (Running a mech)


The Courier Guy?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> I have a friend and colleague whom is a serious golfer. If I want to get him a bit emotionally unsettled I call his precious clubs "Bats". If you think vaping is an expensive hobby, golf will change your mind. Clubs, shafts, balls, gloves and shoes, shirts, membership fees... trust me, vaping is a bargain!
> 
> Strangely, I am getting more and more interested in trying my hand at golfing as well. More toys and I seem to love punishment. After marrying the same woman twice, how bad can golfing be? LOL.
> 
> Regards



@Raindance You married the same woman twice! Very interesting!

You're right about hobbies being expensive. I always thought that my brother's cycling is an inexpensive hobby, until he told me how much a new pair of cycling pants costs, never mind the price of a bike!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

The other day I was sitting at the coffee shop who kindly acts as my "Receiving Depot" for courier deliveries. A courier van drove up and I got all excited. "Oh, that must be for me!" I said - then realised that I wasn't expecting any deliveries!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @Raindance You married the same woman twice! Very interesting!
> 
> You're right about hobbies being expensive. I always thought that my brother's cycling is an inexpensive hobby, until he told me how much a new pair of cycling pants costs, never mind the price of a bike!



Yup and horse riding was not cheap in my teens. I had to pay my way with riding gear and horse food. Also pay for riding lessons too

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> I have a friend and colleague whom is a serious golfer. If I want to get him a bit emotionally unsettled I call his precious clubs "Bats". If you think vaping is an expensive hobby, golf will change your mind. Clubs, shafts, balls, gloves and shoes, shirts, membership fees... trust me, vaping is a bargain!
> 
> Strangely, I am getting more and more interested in trying my hand at golfing as well. More toys and I seem to love punishment. After marrying the same woman twice, how bad can golfing be? LOL.
> 
> Regards



Golf is epic @Raindance 
Only problem is it takes a lot of time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Golf is epic @Raindance
> Only problem is it takes a lot of time


Agreed, I went with my dad as a caddy and I was only 8, it was a long day for me. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

All this golf talk reminds me of the late great Robin Williams' take on the origin of golf.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

When you see this on a menu and you think that would be a great juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Raindance said:


> After marrying the same woman twice, how bad can golfing be? LOL.
> 
> Regards



I had a friend who did that.....marrying the same woman twice. He's dead now...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

zadiac said:


> I had a friend who did that.....marrying the same woman twice. He's dead now...


Oh $#!T !


LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Raindance said:


> Oh $#!T !
> 
> 
> LOL



No no no rather marry me


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> When you see this on a menu and you think that would be a great juice!
> 
> View attachment 136387


----------



## vicTor

erm, a bit late to the party but whats with all the avatar pic changes ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

vicTor said:


> erm, a bit late to the party but whats with all the avatar pic changes ?



We are now forcing members to use avatars that we pick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

vicTor said:


> erm, a bit late to the party but whats with all the avatar pic changes ?


All the cool kids are doing it. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

zadiac said:


> We are now forcing members to use avatars that we pick.



oh cool !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Raindance said:


> All the cool kids are doing it.
> 
> Regards



can us nerds also do it ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

vicTor said:


> oh cool !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

zadiac said:


>



to be honest, thought i was on another forum for a second ...lol

the usual's avatars were just not the same

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

vicTor said:


> can us nerds also do it ?


Nerds are the new cool kids @vicTor.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha @Raindance then I must be the biggest nerd of all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roodt

When you carry a packet of these around, and you don't even have a runny nose...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Modyrts

You see a twisp store at the center and decide to troll them by asking what wattage their products push knowing yours does three or four times that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

What *I* saw were the words, "Enigma" and "Electronic" and, assuming it's a mod, I read no further but saw the white thingy at the bottom. "Crikey! That's a strange-looking mod!", I thought.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> View attachment 151883
> 
> 
> What *I* saw were the words, "Enigma" and "Electronic" and, assuming it's a mod, I read no further but saw the white thingy at the bottom. "Crikey! That's a strange-looking mod!", I thought.


And it runs off the mains

Reactions: Like 3


----------

